# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Kuca za porod Monike Felber u Grazu

## Joe

Jako lijepo iskustvo.   :Smile:  
Fakat, koliko ste platili za to?

----------


## Felix

upravo tako, seni. ja si UOPCE ne mogu zamisliti kako bi to izgledalo da nije bio pokraj nas cijelo vrijeme.

cijena: 1160 eur porod + 5 dana babinja, s tatom i starijom djecom.
pregled: 25 eur.
dokumenti ispadnu cca 80 eur, koliko se sjecam.

jedina je fora to sto jako slabo govori engleski. ali ako bar malo natucas njemacki, dovoljno je, jer porod nije stvar intelekta  :Wink:

----------


## hagulkica

Evo, cijenu ste čule. 
Meni se tih 1160 eura za porod+ 5 dana boravka tamo uopće nije činilo puno. Ista cijena je ako je tamo i tata sa (ili bez )još jednim djetetom. 
A ako vam je to drugo dijete, i iz Zagreba ste, taj novac vam se kroz opremu novorođenčeta od HZZO-a od 1300 kn i donaciju od grada zagreba od 6000 kn vrati. 
Tako da ne treba prvo razmišljati o novcu. Mnogi puno više potroše na skupa kolica i slične stvari, bez da su uopće svjesni koliko 
su potrošili.

Inače, Hrvatska i Austrija imaju neki ugovor o zdravstvenom osiguranju, kojim se osiguraniku vraća dio novca potrošen u inozemstvu na zdravstvene usluge.
Jedino, PRIJE odlaska u inozemstvo to treba riješiti u našem HZZO-u, za što treba potvrda od vašeg liječnika opće prakse ne starija od mjesec dana + plati se neki iznos po danu očekivanog boravka u inozemstvu, čini mi se nekih 14 kn (zaboravila sam točno, ali sjećam se da je zvučalo malo). NAKON povratka ode se s računom u HZZO. 
I povrat novca moguć je samo za usluge u zdravstveno-ugovornim ustanovama, dakle bolnice, ne isključivo privatnici.
Mi smo to na žalost saznali tek kad smo se vratili, a s obzirom da Austrijanke dobiju 50% povrata novca od države za porod kod Monike Felber, možda smo mogli dobiti još nešto natrag, trebala bih provjeriti spada li Kuća za porode u zdravstveno ugovorne ustanove u Austriji.

A ovdje možete pogledati kako to izgleda Kuća za porode: 

http://public.fotki.com/hagulkica/porod-u-grazu/

Nakon ovih slika ima netko tko ne bi volio roditi tamo   :Saint:  ?


I, konačno, da sve bude na jednom mjestu evo i popis dokumenata koje treba skupiti za dobivanje rodnog i putnog lista.

U Grazu se diže rodni list djeteta, treba:

1. medunarodni rodni list majke
2. međunarodni rodni list oca
3. međunarodni vjenčani list
4. potvrda o prebivalištu koja se diže u MUP-u i treba je sudski tumač prevesti na njemački
-ovo pod 4 nije nam trebalo, a nij trebalo ni Felix i još jednoj frendici koja je rodila tamo
5. nekih 70tak eura za par primjeraka međunarodnog rodnog lista i jedan primjerak na njemačkom

U Beču se diže putni list za novorođenče, koji služi umjesto pasoša i vrijedi jedino za izlazak iz zemlje i to kroz sljedećih 30 dana. ( Dakle kao jednosmjerna karta  :Smile:  ). U hrvatskom konzulatu, koji je u samom centru Beča, Operngasse 20b, tel: 00431 5854842, a radi pon-uto-pet 8-12 h, srijedom ne rade, a četvrtak 14-16 h 
Za to treba:

1. intrenacionalni rodni list djeteta iz Graza
2. oba pasoša roditelja
3.suglasnost kojom majka(XY) daje ocu (XY)suglasnost da u njeno ime obavlja sve pravne radnje vezano uz izdavanje putnog lista za dijeteta imenom XY.
4. 2 fotke 30x35 mm, slikane bez blica ( mi sami slikali Nou i u centru Graza razvili fotke i zatim izrezali na odgovarajuću veličinu)
5. 44 eura

Ta sva papirologija obavi se za 20 tak min.
I svakako savjetujem dok ste u Beču otići u rastoran Sacher, blizu našeg konzulata i kupiti Sacher tortu za počastiti bake i djedove po povratku!

----------


## hagulkica

Da, a to sa jezikom... na kraju je ispalo da babica ipak dosta razumije engleski, i kroz ta dva dana našeg druženja prilično ga je ok govorila.
Inače kad smo išli u Graz na prvi pregled vodili smo sa sobom frendicu prevodioca. 
Ja pričam neku verziju šoping- njemačkog, ali sasvim smo se dobro kužile. Jedino mi je žao da ne govorim njemački bolje jer mi je pokazala hrpu homeopatskih brošura i rado bih da sam ih bolje razumjela, a i da sam ju mogla pitati više o njenim iskustvima.

----------


## inga

Ajme kakva kuca, soba, vrt - raj na zemlji! Ne mogu vjerovati da moze uopce postojati tako blizu tako divno mjesto za docekati svoju bebu.
I babica zna malo engleskog  :D  , ja malo njemackog i sad znam da ce sve biti super!
Hagulkica, slike su zaista fenomenalne.

----------


## inga

Zaboravih od silnog ushicenja pitati, da li se to na slici 13, u sobi za porode vidi u kutu stolcic?

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Još jutros sam pročitala priču, pa se rasplakala i bila toliko pod dojmom da nisam ništa napisala.

To je to! I u pravu si, novac nije presudan, jer kad se nešto jako želi to se i ostvari. (trudnoća traje 9 mjeseci, stigne se uštedjeti)

Glede povrata novca od HZZO, ja sam se podrobnije raspitivala, ali...
Potrebna je potvrda liječnika opće prakse/obiteljskog liječnika da žena (izrijekom) "ne boluje ni od kakve kronične ili akutne bolesti, te da njeno stanje ne zahtjeva stalni liječnički nadzor". K tome, ta potvrda ne smije biti starija od 30 dana i s njom se, bar za Zg. ide u Klovićevu i plati 14,46 kn po danu za osiguranje u slučaju odlaska iz zemlje, u ovom slučaju za Austriju. Može se uplatiti koliko se želi, npr. za 10 dana. 
opet ALI: Kako mi je rekla pravnica iz Klovićeve, trudnoća se mjesec dana prije termina smatra????????????????????????????????????Aaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaa PATOLOŠKIM stanjem, odnosno liječnik ne bi smio izdati takvu potvrdu trudnici. Jer: može se nešto dogoditi?, a trudnica ne bi smjela hodati okolo :? jer je mjesec dana od predviđenog termina poroda. (a može raditi do 28 dana prije termina? ), pogotovo citat: Nema što ići van ako zna da treba roditi uskoro.
I gđa. mi je rekla da su u posljednje dvije godine?? imali dva zahtjeva za refundaciju novca (ili dijela novca, ne znam) od poroda u inozemstvu, međutim, ni jedan od njih JOŠ (DVIJE, brojkom:2, godine) nije riješen.

Jedina opcija čini mi se na blef (bez uplate tih 14,46 kn/po danu) s računom od rodilišta tražiti povrat novca, uz navod da je do poroda došlo na npr. zimovanju ili za posjeta obitelji? Ali to bi bila laž, a to osobno ne želim, isto kao što neželim liječnika opće prakse dovoditi u nezgodnu poziciju, koja to uistinu nije (jer trudnoća po defaultu nije patološka).

Sorry možda za off topic, ali da bude sve na jednom mjestu.

----------


## hagulkica

Da, pretpostavljam da je. čini mi se da je babica rekla da ima stolčić. U stvari nisam pitala, pretpostavljam da nam netko od cura koje su rodile na stolčiću to može reći. Ili je to možda stalak za loptu  :Laughing:  ?

----------


## hagulkica

Felix, znaš ti za stolčić?

----------


## hagulkica

mama_jos_malo istovremeno smo postale, nisam ni skužila. 
Ta varijanta sa blefiranjem i dolaskom u HZZO s računom isto ne bi prošla, barem kako su meni u HZZO rekli, jer se ugovor o inozemnom osiguranju mora potpisati prije odlaska van. Inače nema nikakvog povrata.
Eto, još jedan zid birokracije.

----------


## Felix

naravno da ima stolcic, zaboga   :Laughing:  
pikirala sam ga bila za svoj porod, ali kada mi je bila milija...
angelika, koja je rodila par sati prije mene, je isprobala valjda sve varijante kod nje, stolcic, kadu, raznorazne polozaje... rodila je prakticki *viseci u zraku* : ledja naslonjena uspravno na krevet, a svaka noga na ramenu babice i frendice (s njom su na porodu bili muz, sestra i frendica), tako da su joj guza i trbuh doslovno visjeli u zraku, bez ikakvog opterecenja s bilo koje strane. veli da je super osjecaj.

----------


## anki

:shock:  kak je to lijepo! ja bi tak! 
a kolko to sve u konačnici ispadne? oko 2000 eura? mislim sve, s tim boravkom i silnim papirima; ne računaući benzin.....

----------


## seni

samo da vas utjesim, glede novaca.

cak i u jednoj tako bogatoj zemlji kao sto je austrija, se porodi u kuci za porode, odnosno uzimanje odredene-zeljene babice koja ide s vama u bolnicu (u kojoj ste ambulantno ili ostajete par dana - po zelji), takode i asistirani porod kod kuce,  dodatno placaju. 
ne znam koliko iznose te refundacije (kad imas dodatno zdravstveno, onda se ti troskovi automatski pokrivaju), ali u svakom slucaju odredeni dio ili sve se placa iz vlastitog depa.

naravno da su standardi u austrijskim rodilistima puno bolji i puno blizi prirodnom porodu (ili jesu prirodni porod, ovisno o bolnici, medicinskom osoblju i zeljama rodilje), ali se ipak sve te "extra" zelje dodatno placaju.

----------


## hagulkica

Boravak i porod u kući za porode 1160 eura  + dokumenti 114 eura =

1274 eura 

Ne računajuću benzin.

----------


## inga

Znaci, u biti nista od povrata novca od HZZO-a, a ja se bas ponadala. A dobro, ja raspravljam kao da sutra idem tamo roditi, a ne u 6.2007.   :Embarassed:  
Bas mi je drago da ima stolcic, nekako mi se taj polozaj bas svida, barem za sada.
I da, hagulkice, kao sto je netko na prethodnoj stranici primijetio, u tvojoj prici uopce nema boli, kao da si bila u nekom zanesenom stanju. Nesto kao kad u knjizi Ine May ona i rodilje pisu kako je sve oko njih bilo "psychedelic" (psihodelicno bi se valjda prevelo), puno pozitivne energije. 
Svaka cast za porod u zraku, babica Felber izgleda hoce i doslovce podmetnuti svoja leda kad treba.

----------


## Felix

> Svaka cast za porod u zraku, babica Felber izgleda hoce i doslovce podmetnuti svoja leda kad treba.


  :Laughing: 

mene je dosta bolio izgon, ali stvarno ni u jednom trenutku nisam ni pomislila na nesto za ublazivanje boli.

----------


## Hera

Jesam ja dobro to shvatila, "na čekanju" ste bili smješteni negdje drugdje, ne u toj kući? Kakav smještaj ste našli, kako su tu onda cijene..

----------


## hagulkica

Mi smo bili kod prijatelja u Grazu, a Felix je krenula u Graz sa trudovima.
Tak da za cijene smještaja tamo ne znam
Ali još jedna frendica iz Zgb se sprema kroz mjesec dana roditi u Kući za porode :D , ona će vjerojatno tražiti neki privatni smještaj, pa kad saznam cijene mogu napisati.

----------


## bubimira

Hagulkica prekrasna je tvoja priča. super što si stavila slike!

Ja sad ima 2 prktična pitanja:
1. u slučaju da starije dijete ide s vama, tko ga čuva za vrijeme smog poroda ako je otac s majkom? 

2.gdje ste ti i felix kontrolirale trudnoću? kod monike ili tu u zagrebu?

----------


## Felix

kontroliranje trudnoce - kod svog ginica u zagrebu. pregled kod monike dva tjedna prije termina, a dalje po osjecaju majke, ja sam rodila tjedan dana prije termina. dundica i hagulkica su otisle nekoliko dana prije termina u graz (obje imaju poznanike pa nije bilo problema za smjestaj) i tamo cekale.

za starije dijete i mene zanima. hagulkica ima frendicu tamo pa bi ju vjerojatno ona cuvala. vjerojatno ovisi koliko je starije dijete, sto se mene tice ne bih se bunila da mi bude u radjaoni, ako je starije od nekih 3,4 godine  :Wink:

----------


## bubimira

> vjerojatno ovisi koliko je starije dijete, sto se mene tice ne bih se bunila da mi bude u radjaoni, ako je starije od nekih 3,4 godine


da to je ok, ne bih ni ja imala ništa protiv, al što ak je dijete manje. ipak nije prigodno ili možda je  al opet mora biti netko prisutan da pripazi na to dijete. 

felix, dobila sam zeleno svjetlo od MM za graz

----------


## hagulkica

Meni se čini da je bolje da dijete netko pazi nego da bude u rađaoni. 
Ja u svakom slučaju to ne bi, ni sad ,ni da je starija, jednostavno se ne bi mogla opustiti. Mislim da i klincima nije lako stvarno shvatiti zakaj sad mamu tak boli, kaj se događa, zakaj im nitko ne može odgovarati na sva pitanja koja tad imaju i sl... ne znam stvarno koja je to dob kad bi se oni mogli nositi s tim.
Mi smo planirali da je čuva frendica kod koje smo bili, a da to nije bilo moguće s početkom trudova bi zvali moju mamu da krene na bejbisiting u Graz. Eto, ništa od toga se nije desilo, pa smo se nakon 2.5 dana požurili natrag u Zagreb.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Meni se čini da je bolje da dijete netko pazi nego da bude u rađaoni. 
> Ja u svakom slučaju to ne bi, ni sad ,ni da je starija, jednostavno se ne bi mogla opustiti. Mislim da i klincima nije lako stvarno shvatiti zakaj sad mamu tak boli, kaj se događa, zakaj im nitko ne može odgovarati na sva pitanja koja tad imaju i sl... ne znam stvarno koja je to dob kad bi se oni mogli nositi s tim.


potpisujem i mogu dodati još par svojih osobnih razmišljanja.
mislim da je sasvim dovoljno da budu tamo negdje u blizini, s nekim kome vjeruješ (dakle da si opuštena da su zbrinuti  :Wink:  ).
jer za porod je toliko važna privatnost, a žena kada je s djecom, hoćeš-nećeš, obično uvijek prvo misli na njihove potrebe.
a u porodu bi *ženine potrebe* trebale biti alfa i omega.

ja si samo zamišljam da npr. netko od djece usred poroda zaplače jer mama stenje,  ili kaže da je gladno ili se jednostavno igra i glasno viče (kao što to djeca inače rade) ili nešto slično.
to bi me iz tog "drugog svemira" istog časa katapultiralo u realnost, mozak bi mi se sigurno usmjerio u drugom pravcu, a mislim da to stvarno nije dobro za porod.
osim toga, za mene je porod nekako preintimna stvar.
mislim da ima puno u tome kad ga neki uspoređuju s vođenjem ljubavi, samo smo se danas toliko odmakli od toga da nam je to skoro nepojmljivo.
jer ne bi mi palo na pamet voditi ljubav pred djecom, pa tako ni roditi.
čak mi i one slike sa čitavom obitelji tik nakon poroda više ne mame onaj osjećaj blaženstva, mislim da mamu i bebu stvarno treba pustiti na miru bar tih prvih sat vremena da se dobro "upiju", jer ta beba to zaslužuje, isto kao i ono starije dijete, da te prve trenutke koji su toliko posebni i neponovljivi ima samo sa svojom mamom.
zbog 101 razloga, emocionalnog, zdravstvenog (kolonizacija majčinim, a ne nečijim drugim bakterijama)...
a za starije sestre/braću je sigurno dovoljno ushićujući doživljaj vidjeti seku ili bracu i upoznati se s njim/njom i sat vremena kasnije  :Wink: .

----------


## dundica

Priča je prekrasna i guštala sam dok sam čitala 
 :Love:  

Hvala ti što si je ispričala  :Kiss:  

Što se tiče djece i poroda. Monika ima vani pješčanik , ljuljačku i mali vrtić sa igračkama(nešto kao konjić ili sl.). 
Kad sam bila na jednom od svojih pregleda ,bio je par sa malom curicom (3-4 g.). I baš su doručkovali, mama sa novom bebom u jednoj ruci, drga trčkara okolo, a tata i mama papaju (čitaj tata hrani mamu). Pitala sam je kako to funkcionira i ona je rekla da ako je dnevni porod, onda netko dođe s starijim djetetom i igra se vani(naravno ako vremenske prilike dopuštaju) i onda kad mama rodi i kad je već u sobi(znači najmanje 1 sat nakon poroda) ide starije dijete k njima.. Iako je rekla da najčešće  tek nakon poroda ode tata po starije  dijete.Onda  budu cijeli dan sa roditeljima i navečer na spavanac doma. I da to odlično šljaka.

----------


## inga

Samo da ne zaboravis, hagulkice, ima nas koji zeljno iscekujemo cijene smjestaja.   :Kiss:

----------


## hagulkica

Prijateljica koja je baš jučer rodila u kući za porode ( :D ! ) čekala je porod u pansionu koji se nalazi u istoj ulici, možda 5 min autom udaljen, i plaćali su 28 eura po danu po osobi. 
To ne djeluje tako strašno skupo, a prednost je što je stvarno jako blizu.

Osim ovoga, sjećam se da mi je Monika spomenula još jedan pansion jako blizu nje gdje je cijena noćenja s doručkom 40 eura po osobi. Ali i sama je naglasila da je to jaako skupo.

----------


## anki

ma da? pa to i nije task strašno... kaj bumo dobili još detalja s poroda?   :Grin:  
koliko dugo je "čekala" porod?

----------


## Felix

oho, hagulkice, prenesi cestitke!!! :D 
i detalje molimo, naravno!

----------


## hagulkica

OK, detalje ne znam, ali reći ću joj da curke s rodinog foruma željno iščekuju da čuju priču  :Smile:  .
I prenijet ću čestitke!

----------


## hagulkica

Anki- došla je par dana ranije i čekala oko 6 dana. 
Izgleda da se bebama nikud ne žuri kad mame jednom stignu u Graz. 8)  I dundica, i ta frendica i ja, sve smo čekale preko tjedan dana. Tak da se treba lijepo pripremiti i raspitati za sve zanimljivosti koje se mogu obići, a kamo sreće ak se još potrefi sniženje u shoping centrima  :D

----------


## Felix

> Izgleda da se bebama nikud ne žuri kad mame jednom stignu u Graz.


zato sam ja putovala u trudovima i jedina od vas rodila prije termina  :Wink:

----------


## anki

spojiti ugodno s još ugodnijim   :Wink:  
prenesi joj i naše čestitke   :Heart:

----------

evo neznamo se,ali se javljam da mi pomognes informacijama.
citala sam o tvom porodu  u grazu i stvarno je cudo kad se neko o porodu kao takvom izjasnjava kao o jednom pozitivnom iskustvu bez bolova.
interesira me dali tamo uzimaju maticne stanice i dali bi mogli dobiti broj telefona gdje bi se o svemu mogli informirati..termin mi je 5.veljace 2007.
koliko bi kostalo uzimanje maticnih stanica zajedno sa porodom? :?

----------


## hagulkica

Uzimanje i pohrana matičnih stanica u Austriji košta čini mi se oko 1400 eura ( to će točnije znati mama_još_malo koja trenutno u Feldbachu čeka porod....i naravno držimo joj fige  :Smile:  ) 
Ne znam da li je moguće u Kući za porode.  
Ako slučajno nije moguće, 30 tak km od Graza u Feldbachu to rade. Ne znam što sve tehnički treba za taj postupak, ali možda se može u suradnji s njima nešto napraviti. 
Ali poslat ću ti telefon pp-om, najbolje da sama provjeriš. A onda nam možeš napisati, u slučaju da još nekog zanima. 
To znači 1160 eura za porod i boravak u Kući za porode + cijena za matične stanice.

----------


## hagulkica

I da... najvažnije ... čestitam  :D !

----------

hvala ti puno na informaciji...stvarno si ljubazna
naravno da cu sve obavijestit cim detaljni  saznam  :Smile:

----------


## inga

Cestitke tvojoj prijateljici hagulkice, a tebi hvala na info o cijeni. To je sasvim dobra cijena, nista strasno.

----------


## inga

Ja sam upravo otkrila da imam gestacijski dijabetes, doduse tocnije bi se moje stanje moglo nazvati intolerancija glukoze jer mi je GUK nataste normalan, a nakon 2 sata povisen (9).
Jos se uvijek nadam da cu to moci kontrolirati samo prehranom, ali me brine sve sto sam procitala o indukciji poroda ukoliko sam ne krene tocno do termina. Po tome sam nekako zakljucila da nemam sanse ici roditi kod Monike Felber izvan bolnice. Zna li netko od vas ista o tome, da li ona prima rodilje s gestacijskim dijabetesom, barem samo one kojima ne treba inzulin? 
Znam da bi mi bilo najjednostavnije nazvati ju i pitati, ali moje vrlo siromasno znanje njemackog jezika jedva da je dovoljno za dogovoriti se kada doci na pregled kod nje (cini mi se da niti to ne bih znala sklepati), a objasnjavanje o gestacijskom dijabetesu nema sanse da izvedem.

----------


## Felix

uh :/ stvarno ne znam da li prima. vjerojatno ovisno kakva bude situacija kad udjes u termin. drzim fige   :Love:

----------


## hagulkica

E, pa naći ćemo mi tebi prevodioca   :Smile:  ! 

Jer... ti nemaš gestacijski dijabetes, nego poremećenu toleranciju glukoze.
A razlika je velika. 
Kod gestacijskog dijabetesa je glukoza u krvi povišena i natašte(veća je od 6,7) i nakon 2 h nakon testa opterećenja glukozom(veća od 11,1), a kod poremećene tolerancije GUK je normalna natašte(manja od 6,7), a povišena 2 h nakon testa(7,8-11,1)
'Terapija' je paziti što jedeš; jedi što više svježeg voća i povrća, i integralnih žitarica, a smanji prženo, bijeli šećer, bijelo brašno(kruh, tjesteninu).Dvije moje frendice imale su istu situaciju, objema im je Guk pala nakon male korekcije u prehrani, a jedna od njih rodila je u vodi u Rijeci bez ikakvih problema.



Dogovorimo  se na pp.

----------


## hagulkica

I, naravno, držim fige   :Heart:  !

----------


## inga

Ma da hagulkica, te sam podatke i ja nasla na kraju na netu, a i moja doktorica je to potvrdila. Ma kad sam dobila rezultate ogtt-a i pomislila da cu morati roditi u bolnici kao da mi se sve srusilo. Nakon vasih odgovora mi je vec bolje, hvala vam cure   :Love:  
Najveci problem mi je, kao sto i rekoh, jezik. Moj njemacki je traljav, skoro pa nikakav, a oko mene svi znaju engleski, francuski, nitko njemacki.
Hagulkica, ove price o tvoje dvije frendice su me ohrabrile. Ma bas mi se sad vratila skroz nada da cu srediti taj secer!

----------


## hagulkica

Ne brini za jezik, Felberica sve bolje i bolje priča engleski, s obzirom da su u međuvremenu još jedni frendovi rodili kod nje, i njihovi frendovi upravo čekaju porod tamo (možda se već i desio, ne znam).
U stvari, bilo bi najbolje da počne učiti hrvatski   :Laughing:

----------


## inga

Wow, pa pocet cemo mi iz Hrvatske stvarati guzvu tamo. Neka, neka.
Taman dok ja dodem pocetkom 6. mj. Felberica ce ponoviti i usavrsiti engleski. Bas fino.

----------


## inga

Evo samo da se pohvalim ovdje. Prije par dana sam isla kontrolirati svoj secer nakon tri tjedna dijete. Jutarnji je bio opet 4.5 a u 12, nakon dorucka, 4.6  :D 
Pomogla je dijeta i ja sam presretna. Dva dana nakon toga sam lebdila okolo, nisu mi noge doticale tlo od srece.

----------


## Andora

koliko kada imaju tamo?
šta ako više žena ima trudove u isto vrijeme?

----------


## hagulkica

Kada je jedna, ali se vrlo brzo pripremi za drugi porod. 
Također ima i jedan stolčić.

U Grazu ima 10tak samostanih primalja, s nekoliko Felberica po potrebi surađuje u slučajevima kad dođu 2 (ili ev. više) rodilje istovremeno na porod.

Ja sam ušla u kadu u kojoj je sat i pol prije rodila jedna cura iz Graza. 
To i nije baš neki prosjek, ako pročitaš priču od Felix, koja je došla u trudovima, dok je Dundica (čiju priču također možeš pročitati) rađala u kadi. Naravno da je i Felix rodila u kadi   :Smile:  !


Inga bravo!

----------


## Felix

dundica nije rodila u kadi ali se brckala u njoj. nju je felberica tek sivala (sat vremena su cekali da izadje posteljica) dok sam ja u susjednoj sobi odradjivala trudove. radjaonu su spremili za mene u roku pol sata.

----------


## Felix

splitala sam s hagulkicine price s poroda jerbo se tamo puno pricalo o kuci za porode. ovako je lakse naci podatke o kuci za porode u grazu.

----------


## hagulkica

Sorri, al' malo mi je ovo sad zbrda zdola. 
Mogli smo staviti neki uvod, plan Graza s oznakom Kuće za porode, slike i sl. na početak, pa da ljudi imaju cjelovitu sliku o čemu pričamo.

Možeš li to ubaciti?

----------


## inga

E fino, konacno imamo odvojen topic, da vise ne stvaramo trakavicu od hagulkicine price o porodu   :Smile:  
Mi smo ovaj vikend bili u Grazu i posjetili Moniku Felber. Treba li uopce pisati da je zena zaista sve ono sto su o njoj rekle felix i hagulkica?
Nismo ju pitali bas puno pitanja jer smo zaista hrpu informacija pokupili iz prica na forumu. 
Pitali smo, kako kod nas u Ri i drugdje prije poroda u kadi treba napraviti neke briseve da li to treba donijeti i njoj, pa je rekla da ona u vodu u kadi stavi pola kile morske soli koja dezinficira, pa je to dovoljno. A ljudsko tijelo ionako nije sterilno i ima svoje bakterije. Eto, toliko o fobiji od raznoraznih infekcija i bakterija.
Kako mi imamo 4.5 sata puta od Slavonskog Borda do Graza, pitala sam i sto ako mi pukne vodenjak, pa je rekla nema problema, lezi u auto i dodite. 
Spomenula je i jednu austrijanku koja je ljetovala na nekom nasem otoku, drugo dijete, i uhvatili ju trudovi. Zena je 8 sati putovala do Felberice i stigla na kraju roditi kod nje.
Za moj rezultat OGTT-a i onaj dobar nalaz secera u krvi nakon dijete je isto rekla da njoj uopce nije problem, samo neka nastavim paziti sto jedem kao i do sada.
Na zadnjem pregledu se moja doktorica sva uplasila jer sam do 33. tjedna bila dobila samo valjda kilu, a do sada ukupno 2 kile, a felberica je samo rekla - dovoljno.
Uglavnom, na tih par pitanja postavljenih o nekim stvarima oko kojih se kod nas u bolnicama pravi velika frka, ona nam je prvo uputila pogled koji je govorio - a u cemu je problem, i onda nam objasnila zasto to njoj nije nista problematicno.
Vidjeli smo sobu za radanje, rukama je opipala u kojem polozaju je beba i sve je ok, glavica je dolje.
Zadnja zena koja je rodila kod nje je morala u bolnicu jer je beba imala pupcanu vrpcu omotanu oko vrata, ali je isti dan isla nazad njenoj kuci i cak je i cijena ostala ista. Jedan dan u bolnici je 600 eura, a felberica im je onda daljnji boravak kod nje naplatila jos samo 600.
Nama je ovo bilo prvi put da idemo uopce autom kroz Sloveniju do Austrije, ali smo skinuli s neta kartu Graza, a do ulaza u grad pratili auto kartu i sve smo sami nasli. Dobro je sto se skoro cijelim putem kroz Graz prati glavna ulica, a samo na kraju se skrene u felbericinu ulicu.
Poceli smo skupljati i dokumente, za medunarodne rodne listove i med. vjencani list treba po 20kn takse+20kn uplatnicom, dakle ukupno 60kn takse+60kn uplatnica. Prijevod potvrda o prebivalistu za majku i oca je 120kn po potvrdi. 
Usput smo vidjeli malo Graz koji je zaista prelijep grad i moze se provesti vrlo ugodan godisnji odmor tamo. Ljudi su ljubazni i zaista hoce pomoci, sto je nama bilo vazno jer smo bili tamo prvi put i pomalo izgubljeni.
Pansion za 28 eura po danu koji se spominje ranije je na samom okretistu tramvaja broj 1 pa je to najbolji nacin za ici u grad. Tramvaj dolazi stalno, svakih minutu, dvije i uvijek ima mjesta za sjesti   :Smile:  
Napisala sam ono sto smo mi saznali ovaj vikend, a nije vec napisano, da malo doprinesem svojim iskustvom jer sam do sada uglavnom ispitivala.
Felix i hagulkici jedno veeeliko hvala za sve odgovore, bez njih ne bi ni dosli do Monike Felber   :Love:  
Jos samo da do kraja uspijemo provesti ono sto smo naumili, a nadam se da hocemo.

----------


## Felix

> Sorri, al' malo mi je ovo sad zbrda zdola. 
> Mogli smo staviti neki uvod, plan Graza s oznakom Kuće za porode, slike i sl. na početak, pa da ljudi imaju cjelovitu sliku o čemu pričamo.
> 
> Možeš li to ubaciti?


je, zbrckano je, ali ne mogu nista ubaciti na pocetak, samo na kraj :/ slike ionako ne mogu ubaciti u postove.
evo barem linkovi na nase price s poroda:

Felix
hagulkica
dundica

----------


## Isabel

> Anki- došla je par dana ranije i čekala oko 6 dana. 
> Izgleda da se bebama nikud ne žuri kad mame jednom stignu u Graz. 8)  I dundica, i ta frendica i ja, sve smo čekale preko tjedan dana. Tak da se treba lijepo pripremiti i raspitati za sve zanimljivosti koje se mogu obići, a kamo sreće ak se još potrefi sniženje u shoping centrima  :D


Jel objavila Priču s poroda? Jedva čekam nove pričice i iskustva!!  :D  :D 

*Inga* i tvoju priču čekamo! Držim fige da sve prođe super!! 

 :Love:

----------


## Isabel

> Ne brini za jezik, Felberica sve bolje i bolje priča engleski, s obzirom da su u međuvremenu još jedni frendovi rodili kod nje, i njihovi frendovi upravo čekaju porod tamo (možda se već i desio, ne znam).
> U stvari, bilo bi najbolje da počne učiti hrvatski


I ove priče hoćemo, ako je moguće  :Grin:  , što više iskustva to bolje! 
I ja planiram roditi kod Monike :D (još nisam ni trudna   :Laughing:  , ali pokušavamo - malo nam "zapinje", no biti će)  i SVAKA mi priča i iskustvo još jače potvrdi da je TO NAŠ IZBOR!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Yuna

I ja mozda planiram. Ako mm pristane  :/ 
Jer on nema ni pasos,a treba mu i viza jos...   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
znaci jos dodatnih troskova...a malo mi je glupo ici bez njega npr. s mamom   :Rolling Eyes:  
Drz te fige.

----------


## Yuna

komentar na slike: to nije rodilište, to je raj!

----------


## inga

Yuna u pravu si, to uopce ne lici na rodiliste, niti sam se ja tamo tako osjecala. Bilo mi je kao da smo dosli docekati svoju bebu kod neke iskusne zene koja ce nam pomoci da to sve prode sto ljepse i sigurnije za sve nas, a poslije nam pomoci da se naucimo brinuti za bebu. Jer Monika Felber se stvarno pobrinula za nas i za to da, kad krenemo kuci, imamo osnovno znanje o tome kako se brinuti za bebu. Htjeli smo krenuti dan ranije, ali nas ona prakticki nije pustila jer smo imali problema s dojenjem. I stvarno smo taman u tom dodatnom danu uspjeli sami odraditi dojenje i nakon toga spremni krenuli na put kuci.

----------


## Isabel

*Inga* kad ćeš nam napisati prekrasnu priču s poroda?
Ja nestrpljivo čekam!!   :Love:

----------


## inga

Moram se natjerati da pocnem pisati prije nego sto pozaboravljam detalje.
Pocet cu, svaki dan pomalo, pa ce valjda nesto i od toga biti.

----------


## Isabel

> Moram se natjerati da pocnem pisati prije nego sto pozaboravljam detalje.
> Pocet cu, svaki dan pomalo, pa ce valjda nesto i od toga biti.


  :Kiss:  
 :Heart:   si! Kad god stigneš, mi te čekamo...

----------


## bubimira

inga i ja nestrpljivo očekujem tvoju priču   :Smile:

----------


## inga

Ups! Ja pocela s pricom onaj dan i nisam ju od tada dotakla. Evo nastavit cu ovih dana, casna rijec.   :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

> Ups! Ja pocela s pricom onaj dan i nisam ju od tada dotakla. Evo nastavit cu ovih dana, casna rijec.


 :D  jedva čekamo

 :Kiss:

----------


## inga

evo konacno sam i tu pricu napisala
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...111658#1111658
O danima nakon poroda cu malo kasnije, i ovako sam se previse raspisala.

----------


## icyoh

imam samo jedno pitanje za nekoga tko je tamo bio - možda je glupo pitanje

da li je to sigurno? mislim ako nešto ne daj Bože krene po zlu, ima li tamo i dr koji može napraviti carski ili kaj se već radi u tim situacijama?

ja u svakom slučaju najvjerovatnije idem   :Smile:

----------


## Felix

sigurno je.  :Wink:  
nema doktora, to i jest princip rada kuca i centara za porode koje vode primalje.
monika ima iza sebe 40 godina *samostalnog* primaljstva, sto ce reci itekako ima i znanja i iskustva prepoznati da li je potrebno otici u bolnicu (koja je u istom kvartu). nakon sto rodi u bolnici, obitelj se moze vratiti kod nje na postporodjajnu njegu.

----------


## icyoh

hvala na tako brzom odgovoru   :Smile:  

još samo jedno pitanje..hoću li onda plaćati boravak u bolnici? da li bih trebala možda platiti nekakvo osiguranje u RH? (ili kako to već ide)

planiram ih nazvati ovaj tjedan, nadam se da kuže eng jer ako će sporazumijevanje ovisiti o mom slabašnom njem, ko zna kaj bude   :Smile:

----------


## hagulkica

Bolnica je 10 min autom. Ako slučajno treba hitan carski, onda primalja (M. Felber) ide s tobom do bolnice i tamo je za vrijeme cijelog poroda. Sljedeći dan, ili isti(ako je porod bio rano ujutro) majka i beba dolaze k njoj u kuću za porode na njegu. U tom slučaju njoj se plaća samo smještaj, dakle ne i troškovi poroda. Porod se plaća naravno rodilištu, a cijena mu je ista kao i kod Felberice. Tako da na kraju sve košta isto.   :Wink:  
Baš to se desilo prijateljici, kojoj su dr. u Zgb poprilično fulali nalaz ultrzvuka, pa je beba osim što je porođajna težina znatno odstupala od one koju su očitali uzv-om, imala i pupčanu vrpcu 2x oko vrata i problem s posteljicom, pa protok krvi nije bio ok. Uglavnom, nakon što je Felberica shvatila da nešto nije ok, stigli su u bolnicu u Grazu, gdje su se doktori čudili kako to nije dijagnosticirano ranije. Sve je na kraju prošlo super, samo zahvaljujući tome što je Felberica cijelo vrijeme bila uz nju i na vrijeme primjetila problem. Ne mogu ni zamisliti što bi se desilo tu u nekoj bolnici, gdje bi s njenim nalazima mislili da je sve ok, i pustili ju samu u trudovima da 'se otvara'.

----------


## inga

Icyoh, konkretne odgovore si vec dobila. Ja bih samo dodala da je felberica na mene ostavila dojam jedne jako sposobne primalje i da sam se pored nje osjecala sigurnije nego pored onih nekoliko doktora kod kojih sam bila tijekom trudnoce. Ima nesto u njoj sto ulijeva sigurnost i izaziva povjerenje. A i jako je iskrena, cak i kad nesto ne valja   :Smile:  , odmah ti to i kaze.

----------


## inga

Icyoh, ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## icyoh

još uvijek razmišljamo. Muž moje dr radi na Sv. Duhu pa bi ona da odem njemu.
Sad završavamo dogovore oko svadbe pa je iduća rasprava - odabir rodilišta   :Smile:

----------


## inga

Znaci sve po redu. Ja sam mislila da si mozda vec i rodila.   :Grin:

----------


## inga

Evo mali update. Otisla ja nekidan konacno na prvi pregled nakon poroda (znam, znam da sam cekala i ceeekalaa).
Uglavnom, pregledava mene moja dokica i ja ju pitam da mi kaze kako izgleda taj moj sav. Ona mene sva u cudu pita koji sav, kakav sav, kaze ja nista ne vidim.
Onda ja njoj objasnim kako mi je felberica rekla da sam dosta pukla, i izvana i iznutra. Pita me opet dokica sva u cudu kako je ona i cime mene sivala jer ona nista ne vidi.
I tako, ja sve do sada bila uvjerena da imam neki gadni, bolni oziljak od tog pucanja i stalno me nesto boluckalo (iako nisam nista vidjela kad sam ogledalom trazila svoj strasni oziljak). Sad me vise nista ne boli, lagana sam kao ptica. Sto ti je moc psihe.   :Laughing:  

Poslije sam tek razmisljala o tome i dosla do zakljucka da mozda ono sto felberici izgleda kao veliko puknuce doktorima izgleda kao malo. Ipak je felberica naucila cuvati medicu, a doktori su naucili rezati.

A mozda ovo ide pod onu temu- moja primalja, ima li bolje.

I nesto bih rekla curama koje planiraju ici kod nje. Kako je ona ipak samo jedna zena, mozda bude zauzeta bas kad ju vi budete trebale. Ono bitno je ipak da u Grazu ima vise samostalnih primalja, a vjerojatno je barem vecina njih tako brizna i sigurna kao sto je felberica. Neke valjda i engleskim bolje vladaju nego ona. Razmisljam eto ovih dana dosta o svom porodu i zakljucujem da ja uopce ne bi bila previse zabrinuta da me felberica ne moze primiti na drugom porodu. Ono sto je najljepse u Grazu je mogucnost izbora, sloboda.

I javljajte se dalje vi koje zelite roditi tamo, bas me zanima jako kako ce vase price dalje odvijati. U mislima sam s vama i zelim da uspijete u svojim namjerama.   :Love:

----------


## Felix

> I tako, ja sve do sada bila uvjerena da imam neki gadni, bolni oziljak od tog pucanja i stalno me nesto boluckalo (iako nisam nista vidjela kad sam ogledalom trazila svoj strasni oziljak). Sad me vise nista ne boli, lagana sam kao ptica. Sto ti je moc psihe.


  :Laughing:  
morat cu i ja kod doktora, vidim...

sto se tice ostalih primalja u grazu, konkretno znam za jos jednu odlicnu primalju (zna engleski), koja uglavnom ide na porode kod kuce, ali ima i mogucnost smjestaja trudnice do poroda u jednom stanu, i samog poroda u istom stanu (to je nesto sasvim novo, ali bas me zanima kako ce ici realizacija).

----------


## inga

Mislis, rodilja bude u svom stanu, odvojena od primalje, tamo rodi i ostaje u tom istom stanu?
To bi onda bilo skoro kao porod kod kuce! Wow!

----------


## Felix

pa da  :Smile:  
bas me zanima...

----------


## partyka

curke, meni ovo sve zvuci preeeedobro!!! nego, imam samo jedno pitanje a to su maticne stanice - da li je moguce kada se radja u Kuci pohraniti maticne stanice?

----------


## inga

Ovo je sad postala Kuca s velikim K, The Kuca.   :Smile:  
Napravili smo samo takvu reklamu felberici. Nemam pojma za maticne stanice. Je li to itko pitao kad je isao radati tamo?

----------


## Felix

bas sam rekla partyki da se javi jednoj forumasici koja planira na proljece tamo roditi (ne znam jel zeli da kazem tko je) pa ce pitati.

mm mi stalno spominje da smo trebali traziti postotak od felberice. kad netko dodje ona samo pita, aaa felix vas je poslala? aha, naravno  :Wink:

----------


## inga

Felix poslala....     :Laughing:

----------


## partyka

> bas sam rekla partyki da se javi jednoj forumasici koja planira na proljece tamo roditi (ne znam jel zeli da kazem tko je) pa ce pitati.
> 
> mm mi stalno spominje da smo trebali traziti postotak od felberice. kad netko dodje ona samo pita, aaa felix vas je poslala? aha, naravno


ne, ona nije pitala jer je to ni ne zanima. no, cim se vratim kuci s poslovnog puta cu zvati moniku. druga forumasica i ja imamo dva tjedna razmaka u terminu, pa tko zna, mozda se i mi sretnemo kod monike   :Smile:  

uskoro ce uvesti lozinku "felix" za ulazak u Kucu  :D

----------


## partyka

sad sam se sjetila: sta se dogadja ako beba ima zuticu u Kuci?

----------


## inga

Moja je bila lagano zuta i samo smo ju izlagali svjetlu. Ako je nesto ozbiljnije vjerojatno ide u bolnicu.
Sjecam se nejasno da mi je netko prije rekao (mozda felix ili hagulkica ili sama felberica) da se samo jednom dogodilo da je beba bila toliko zuta da je morala u bolnicu.

Cuj, patryka, kod felberice su uvijek po dvije cure, i to jos rode u vrlo kratkom razmaku isti dan. Tako je uvijek do sada bilo, samo da znas.   :Smile:

----------


## partyka

evo i mene. napokon sam danas nazvala felbericu (odnosno to je ucinila moja prijateljica koja ne pati od nedostatka njemackog). 

nazalost, losa vijest za nas koji bi i porod u Kuci i pohranu maticnih stanica: monika to ne radi.   :Sad:  to je bilo i za ocekivat ali eto, bas mi je strasno zao...   :Crying or Very sad:  

druga opcija za vas kojima je pohrana maticnih stanica bitna je feldbach...

----------


## Isabel

Da malo podignem moj najdraži topic !

Ja sam napokon trudnica  :D i živom naš san    :Zaljubljen: , te naravno da planiramo roditi kod Monike u Kući! 
U 5.mj. idemo u Graz na upoznavanje i dogovor! Iskreno, stvarno jedva čekam  :Dancing Fever:   i veselim se tome što ću na svijet našeg anđela hopefully donijeti baš kod nje, i imati porod nasličniji onome što si za svoju bebe, sebe i MM od   :Heart:   želim!

 :Love:

----------


## Felix

isabel, cestitam! :D 

bubimira je u kuci za porode, polako se otvara, svako malo ima lazne trudove i porod ce sigurno biti za koji dan  :Smile:  nestrpljivo iscekujemo! evo bubimiri za lijep i lagan porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

buba, pa otišla si!
ajde, sretno!
 :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

aaaa, tamo je već? felix, javljaj novosti za bubimiru. 

za lijep porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

bubimira ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Ajme super, nisam znala da se Bubi odlučila za Moniku!! Super super!!
Još jedna  :D !
Držim fige i vibraaaaaaaaaam   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

ima li novosti od bubimire?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pujica

dosta je otvorena, ima malo laznjaka, al nije jos krenulo...uglavnom sretna je sto je vec tamo

----------


## Amalthea

bubimira, želim ti lagan i predivan porod! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## mamuška

bubimira ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da krene  :Heart:

----------


## bubimira

E cure moje,
Dzekina jos nije rodila a kad ce neznamo   :Laughing:  

Ovdje je predivno! Neznam sto bih vam rekla. Monika je divna osoba, tako nas je lijepo ugostila. Mi smo jedini u kuci, tako da svaki dan jedemo zajedno s njom i puno pricamo sto mi je super jer se sve vise i vise upoznajemo. Nije ni cudo da se beba ne da van i doma.
Meni se svaki dan javljaju trudovi, traju po 2, 2 i pol sata pa stanu. I tako vec skoro tjedan dana. Dosta sam otvorena (5cm) i kaze Monika da je dobro da smo tu jer bi moglo brzo ici, pa postoji sansa da iz Zagreba ne bi stigli.

Trenutno je sa mnom MM. V se iz odredenih razloga vratila s bakom doma, al o tome nekom drugom prilikom.
Jako nam nedostaje pa se stvarno nadamo da cu brzo.
Vrijeme kratimo setnjom po jezeru. Monika me zeza pa kaze da svaki dan napravim po 5 krugova trceci. 
Sutra idemo gledat neki dvorac i tako... Prodje vrijeme.
Puno vas pozdravljam i naravno da cemo se javiti cim malena dodje.

 :Kiss:

----------


## sirius

Čista uživancija. 8) 
Brz i ispunjavajuć porod ti želim.

----------


## Tikva

Ajme kako zakon! Ja sam tek nedavno procitala topic o Moniki Febler, price s poroda i jednostavno sam bila tako hepi! NIsam ni znala da tako nesto postoji! Prekrasno! :Heart:  

Bubumira, uzivajte jer samo uzivati i mozete u tako lijepom i toplom okruzenju!   :Love:   :Heart:  
Uf jedva cekam jos jednu pricicu s poroda! hehehe   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Tea

Bubimira, nestrpljivo čekamo i tiskamo sa vama!   :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

bubimira, ni ja pojma nisam imala, prekrasno!   :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

uživaj, Đekna  8)

----------


## Frida

Buba   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

*Bubi* jednostavno predivno!   :Zaljubljen:  . Držim fige da bude porod kakav si sve želimo i zamišljamo   :Heart:  !

----------


## ms. ivy

divan početak, neka i nastavak bude u istom tonu!   :Smile:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

buba je bila sinoc kod nas u posjeti tak da su jos uvijek 2u1   :Smile:  
ak se ovako porod oduzi mislim da ce Monika od TATE MATE nauciti i Hr. pricati,covjek je vec poceo sa instrukcijama   :Laughing:

----------


## Nika

ajme, bubimira kako krasno  :Heart:  

bas sam te se sjetila i idem gledat kad trebas roditi i vidim da si ti kod monike, ma predivno.

~~~~~~  :Heart:  

uzivajte  :Kiss:

----------


## pinocchio

uživajte u iščekivanju  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

danas joj je termin, pa se nadaju...
i fali im Vita   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

bubimira ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Tea

kako je krenulo, mogli bi svi skupa dobiti i državljanstvo tamo!  :Grin:  
 ajmo B. da te vidimo i da čujemo pričicu!   :Heart:

----------


## inga

Bubimira, ~~~~~~~~~~~
da ti sve bude kako si zelis.   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

šic na čestitanja!
 :Heart:

----------


## hagulkica

Bit će sutra u Gloriji ukratko o porodu u Kući za porode   :Smile:   :D

----------


## Isabel

> Bit će sutra u Gloriji ukratko o porodu u Kući za porode    :D


Kupujem  :D!!

Samo, da li u Gloriji časopisu (tjednom magazinu) ili onom prilogu od Jutarnjeg Gloria In??

Hvala na obavijesti!   :Love:

----------


## hagulkica

U časopisu Glorija. 
Vezano uz skoro izdavanje knjige Drugo stanje, knijge koja objedinjuje iskustva majki, ali i očeva, iz razdoblja trudnoće i samog iskustva poroda.

----------


## Isabel

Imam par pitanja za curke s iskustvom na temu rođenja u inozemstvu.

1. Ako rodimo u inozemstvu (Grazu kod Monike Felber) da li svejedno imam pravo i dobijem jednokratnu novčanu pomoć (to je ona za prvo dijete od 3.000 kn za Grad Zagreb)
2. Koliko puta prije poroda ste bile kod Monike u Kući?
3. Kad ste prvi puta išli na dogovor odn. kontaktirale ju? (koliko prije samog poroda)
4. Kako je beba nakon poroda podnijela putovanje od cca 2-3 sata u autu?
5. Je li beba bila čitavo to vrijeme u AS?
6. Da li je preporučljivo i moguće nakon granica prebaciti bebu u košaru (onu čvrstu, plastičnu, koja je također sigurna u autu i pričvršćena pojasevima)? Košara ima potpuno ravan položaj, pa mi se to čini bolje za novorođenće... Jer kažu ne smije biti u AS duže oc cca 2 sata.

Mislim da je to sve! Hvala  :Love:

----------


## bubimira

1.da,nema veze gdje je dijete rođeno.

2.i 3.mi smo prvi put išli s cca.20tj. S 30 tj sam joj telefonski potvrdila da definitivno dolazimo k njoj. I onda smo još jednom otiši kad sam bila na 35 tj. To smo išli prvenstveno u shoping pa smo svratili i do Monike.
Inače nema potrebe ići toliko puta al nije loše da upoznaš cestu i put. Mi smo već i žmirečki znali doći   :Smile:  

4. i 5.ja sam Brunu prije puta podojila, dobro smo zagrijali auto i ona je spavala ko top cijeli put. Nije se ni pomaknula, stalno sam gledala jel diše. Još je i doma spavala kad smo došli. Cike su mi bile ko balon, al nisam ju budila. Bila je cijelo vrijeme u as.
Ali da se probudila i plakala stali bi negdje sa strane i izvadila bih ju sigurno.
Ne brini ako beba spava, nemoj ju buditi; neće joj ništa biti ta dva sata do doma u as. Ta preporuka je ja mislim za neka učestala putovanja. Pa nije da ti je svaki dan u AS po nekoliko sati.

6. za ovo ti neznam, možda bolje da pitaš savjetnice za as.


I znaš kaj?
Sad kad čitam kak se s guštom spremaš i pripremaš jednostavno ti zavidim i opet bih   :Heart:  
Nema ljepšeg mjesta i načina za dočekat svoju bebu, pogotovo prvu!

----------


## Isabel

Hvala *Bubi*!
Na odgovorima i svemu  :Love: 

Ma ja sam definitivno i samo za Moniku, no MM me suptilno nagovara da razmotrim mogućnost poroda i u Varaždinu. Njegovi su argumenti (jer ovo stručno ne zna tako kako mi, a i čuli smo par dobrih iskustava pa se zanosi za tim) da nam je bliže, lakše (jer je u Hr), naravno i puno jeftinije...
Uz samu cijenu poroda u Grazu moramo uračunati i smještaj ako dođemo ranije, pa onda to da MM neće sa mnom moći stalno biti, već se vozikati amo tamo (što je za Vž opet jeftinije i kudikamo bliže i lakše), pa cijenu puta (Slovenci uvode Vinnetu od 01.07. i to 35 eur  :Evil or Very Mad:  , a vrijedi 15 dana - gadovi   :Mad:  ), pa papire... Skupi se toga dosta, što za Vž jednostavno nema.

No, svakako je odluka na meni, i roditi ćemo gdje ja želim i kažem (tako veli moj podupirući M   :Love: ) 

Dogovorili smo da ćemo obje opcije ići pogledati i upoznati, pa što nam bolje sjedne (ne sumnjam što će meni bolje sjesti   :Grin:   :Wink:  ). 
Naravno nije sve u novcima, dapače, jako malo, i niti jednome nam nije žao ni kune koje bi potrošili za porod, no MM je uvijek praktičan i misli, ako se nudi relativno isto ili slično u Grazu i Varaždinu, onda bolje izabrati jednostavnije i povoljnije, no ja pretpostavljam da iako je Vž bolji od Zg, sa Grazom se ne može ni usporediti! 
I baš neki dan nabasam na   :Evil or Very Mad:   priču iz Vž, tako da sam sve manje za tu opciju. S druge strane, u Kuću i Moniku sam se prema pričama zaljubila   :Zaljubljen:   :Love:  davno, i odonda znala da je to to! 

I da, stalno provjeravam ima li što novo od tebe, i jedva čekam vašu priču iz Kućice  :D !!

----------


## hagulkica

2./3. mi smo bili prvi puta sa 34 tj, nakon toga smo došli tjedan dana pred termin u Graz i ostali do poroda. u tom periodu sam bila još 2x na pregledu i akupunkturi.

4./5. Noa je prespavala cijeli put u komadu; isto kao B.-prije polaska sam je podojila i premotala 

7. :D   :Heart:

----------


## Felix

bas mi je drago da ima novih cura :D 

na pitanja sam odgovorila i ja na drugom topicu, kopiram:

1. Ako rodimo u inozemstvu (Grazu kod Monike Felber) da li svejedno imam pravo i dobijem jednokratnu novčanu pomoć (to je ona za prvo dijete od 3.000 kn za Grad Zagreb) 

da, naravno, ako ispunjavas uvjete u vezi prebivalista i boravista roditelja. naknada ne ovisi o mjestu i drzavi rodjenja djeteta nego o prebivalistu roditelja 

2. Koliko puta prije poroda ste bile kod Monike u Kući? 

jednom u 10. tjednu (streberica  ), pa u 32. tjednu i 38. tjednu. da nisam rodila, dosla bih opet sa 39 ili 40 tjedana. uglavnom, ucestalost dolazaka sama odredis, kako se osjecas. 

3. Kad ste prvi puta išli na dogovor odn. kontaktirale ju? (koliko prije samog poroda) 

ja sam bila prva koja ju je otkrila pa sam isla dosta rano. ali dovoljno je prvi put otici u 7-8. mjesecu trudnoce. 

4. Kako je beba nakon poroda podnijela putovanje od cca 2-3 sata u autu? 

bez problema, prespavao je cijeli put. jednom smo stali za dojenje i prematanje. 

5. Je li beba bila čitavo to vrijeme u AS? 

NARAVNO. ne postoji druga opcija! 

6. Da li je preporučljivo i moguće nakon granica prebaciti bebu u košaru (onu čvrstu, plastičnu, koja je također sigurna u autu i pričvršćena pojasevima)? Košara ima potpuno ravan položaj, pa mi se to čini bolje za novorođenće... Jer kažu ne smije biti u AS duže oc cca 2 sata. 

NIKAKO NE! ne smije biti vise od 2 sata u komadu, ali zato napravis pauzu od 15 minuta ili dulje! 

puno je opasnije izlagati dijete riziku ako se ne vozi u autosjedalici (koja je jedina ispravna za prijevoz djeteta, *nijedna kosara nije sigurna*).

----------


## Elinor

Čula sam da, ne tako davno, trudnice pred porod nisu uopće puštali u EU, da ne bi tamo rodile i tražile državljanstvo. Imaju li vaša djeca pravo na A državljanstvo ili je i to regulirano nekakvim ugovorom?

----------


## Felix

ne, drzavljanstvo ne mozes steci samo rodjenjem u eu, potrebno je jos uvjeta (tipa jedan od roditelja drzavljanin ili zivot odredjeni broj godina u eu ili tako nesto)

----------


## Elinor

> ne, drzavljanstvo ne mozes steci samo rodjenjem u eu, potrebno je jos uvjeta (tipa jedan od roditelja drzavljanin ili zivot odredjeni broj godina u eu ili tako nesto)


Da, i mislila sam da je tako. Nekad je valjda bilo drugačije. Tnx!

----------


## Isabel

Hvala i ovdje   :Kiss:  !

----------


## inga

Draga Isabel, na prakticna pitanja su ti cure vec odgovorile. Mi smo s bebom starom 4 dana putovali 400km. Jednom smo stali, izvadili bebu iz as i nekih pola sata ju pronosali na rukama da se "izravna", pa smo krenuli dalje. Probudila se nekih pola sata od kuce i pocela plakati pa smo jos jednom stali, beba je papala i opet krenuli dalje.
Mislim da postoji jedna bitna razlika izmedu Vz bolnice i Kuce za porode. I uz najbolje uvjete za porod nekako mislim da je ugodaj u bolnici potpuno drukciji nego u Kuci. Kuca je najblize sto mozemo dobiti porodu kod vlastite kuce i kod mene je to debelo prevagnulo. Mislim da takav ugodaj (kucni), setnju po zelenilu u trudovima, babicu kojoj sasvim sigurno nisi rutina nego jedna jedina rodilja na koju je 100% fokusirana, sigurnost, potpunu, da apsolutno nista nece napraviti bez tvog pristanka pa ces svu svoju energiju utrositi na porod, a niti atom tvoje snage nece otici na prepucavanje s osobljem oko toga sto ti zelis, a sto ti oni nude.
Mislim, moze porod u bolnici proci super, savrseno, ali mene je odbijalo to sto porod u bolnici moze, a li i ne mora proci savrseno, ovisno o tome koliko imas srece, a u Kuci uvijek znas sto dobivas. To mi je jako pomoglo da se opustim.
Odluka je samo tvoja, ovo je samo nacin na koji sam ja razmisljala doksam se bavila problemom koji sada imas ti (mi smo vagali Rijeku i Graz).

----------


## Elinor

Mi smo potegnuli 300 km do Rijeke i bilo je ok, ali malo je falilo i da ne bude  ok zbog ekipe koja se u tom momentu zatekla na poslu. Ta vjerojatnost da se možeš i loše provesti, bez obzira kako mala ona bila, užasava me. Evo nedavno se jedna forumašica loše provela u Varaždinu   :Sad:  . Nikad ne znaš. Zato, tko si može priuštiti i organizirati Graz, neka ne dvoji previše.   :Smile:

----------


## bubimira

> Mislim da postoji jedna bitna razlika izmedu Vz bolnice i Kuce za porode. I uz najbolje uvjete za porod nekako mislim da je ugodaj u bolnici potpuno drukciji nego u Kuci. Kuca je najblize sto mozemo dobiti porodu kod vlastite kuce i kod mene je to debelo prevagnulo. Mislim da takav ugodaj (kucni), setnju po zelenilu u trudovima, babicu kojoj sasvim sigurno nisi rutina nego jedna jedina rodilja na koju je 100% fokusirana, sigurnost, potpunu, da apsolutno nista nece napraviti bez tvog pristanka pa ces svu svoju energiju utrositi na porod, a niti atom tvoje snage nece otici na prepucavanje s osobljem oko toga sto ti zelis, a sto ti oni nude.
> Mislim, moze porod u bolnici proci super, savrseno, ali mene je odbijalo to sto porod u bolnici moze, a li i ne mora proci savrseno, ovisno o tome koliko imas srece, a u Kuci uvijek znas sto dobivas. To mi je jako pomoglo da se opustim.


Inga super si ovo napisala! 
I ja sam razmišljala u ovom smjeru. Nama je druga opcija bio VŽ. Međutim nakon prvog poroda ništa nisam željela prepustiti slučaju, tako da je na neki način bolnica uvijak bila bolnica u mojim očima. Grozila sam se činjenice da bih morala brinuti tko je u smjeni taj dan ili da bi se mm ili ja morali oko bilo čega boriti s osobljem. Željela sam rađati na miru i zato je Graz bio konačno riješenje.

Isabel sve su nas mučile iste brige: kad ići gore, kako skupiti lovu, kako uskladiti godišnji od mm, hagulkica i ja smo još imale i brigu oko starijeg djeteta, nije bilo lako...ali vidjet ćeš; ako je to ono što zaista želiš i ako ideš prema tom cilju sve se kockice nekako na kraju poslože.
A ako se tvoj muž dvoumi jedna čašica razgovora s našim muškima će sve riješiti.   :Love:

----------


## Tikva

Iako jos nisam trudna i daleko je za razmisljati o tome, ali moram napisati da me Kuca stvarno fascinirala! Price s poroda su savrsene, sve je tako sigurno, toplo...  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:  

U nekoj od prica sam procitala da Monika ne uzima rizicne trudnoce. Koje tocno spadaju u to? Pretpostavljam ako je beba krivo okrenuta...mozda blizanacke trudnoce..?!  :?

----------


## inga

Ja znam da ne prima upravo to sto si spomenula: zadak i blizance. Ne znam sto jos.

----------


## Isabel

*Inga i Eleanor*  :Love:   i hvala!
Upravo su moji argumenti i razmišljanja slična, i samim time što nismo u bolnici, već mi daje puno veću sigurnost i relax.
Pa onda ta sreća, koju moraš imati kako bi pogodio dobru smjenu... Kod Monike toga nema. Dobivaš nju i sve u paketu, UVIJEK!
I sve ostalo što ste spomenule...

Inga, imamo vrlo slične dileme, i nadam se da će naša odluka i porod završiti onako prekrasno kao vaš!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Isabel

*Bubimira*  :Kiss:  ! Sve znaš   :Wink:  !

Može, mi smo uvijek za čašicu razgovora... I još sa takvom temom za obraditi   :Grin:  ... Di će nam biti kraj?!

Predlažem Jarun ili neku prirodicu kad zatopli!!  :Love:

----------


## Isabel

> Ja znam da ne prima upravo to sto si spomenula: zadak i blizance. Ne znam sto jos.


Ja sam fascinirana i zaljubljena u Kuću i Moniku još od prvog Felixinog iskusva!! I još nisam bila trudna (dugo smo se borili za   :Saint:  ) a već sam znala (a i MM jer sam ga nafilala sa pričama   :Grin:  ) gdje ćemo mrvicu donijeti na svijet!!
 :Love:

----------


## Elinor

A što ako (ne daj bože) beba dobije infekciju na porodu? To se nama dogodilo  :Sad: . Mislim, to se ne vidi na prvi pogled, treba radit nalaze. Dođe li tamo netko pregledat bebu?

----------


## bubimira

> *Bubimira* 
> Predlažem Jarun ili neku prirodicu kad zatopli!!


Ma koji Jarun? Što fali našim krajevima?

Nego zaboravih napisati jednu vrlo važnu stvar.
Ona *pristojba u matičnom uredu u Grazu* za rodni list se od ove godine ne naplaćuje. Znači za to više nema troška.

----------


## Tikva

> A što ako (ne daj bože) beba dobije infekciju na porodu? To se nama dogodilo . Mislim, to se ne vidi na prvi pogled, treba radit nalaze. Dođe li tamo netko pregledat bebu?


E da, to i mene zanima! Da li se ostala testiranja obave naknadno kod nas, kao npr. za sluh?

----------


## hagulkica

Po povratku u Zagreb javiš se odabranom pedijatru i u konzultaciji s njom/njim dogovoriš sve pretrage koje te zanimaju.

----------


## Felix

i dodat cu da su infekcije i bakterije tipicno bolnicka stvar.

meni je to zapravo bio jedan od razloga da odem tamo; bila sam sigurna da necemo pokupiti neku iatrogenu infekciju kao sto bi mogli u bolnici.

----------


## hagulkica

:Coffee:  živa istina

----------


## Elinor

Eh da...dežurni dr se jako trudio nabiti mi krivnju za djetetovu infekciju, zato što nisam još na ulazu u rodilište ispružila obje ruke za drip  :Rolling Eyes:  (jer sam došla s puknutim vodenjakom). Ali ja osjećam da nisam pogriješila što sam odbila drip; moja ženska i majčinska intuicija mi govore da nisam kriva. Od puknuća vodenjaka do poroda prošlo je 14 sati.

----------


## sirius

A koliko su te puta u tih 14 sati pregledali vaginalno?
Sa puknutim vodenjakom vaginalni pregledi su  jako dobra prilika za dobiti infekciju...

----------


## marta

Elinor, ja znam situaciju u kojoj je mama dosla s cijelim vodenjakom, pa su joj svejedno nabijali osjecaj krivnje za djetetovu infekciju. Sve dok se se nije pokazalo da je to infekcija koje se siri iskljucivo kapljicnim putem, a mama ju nije imala...

----------


## Elinor

Pregledali su me doktori 4 puta, i jednom babica prije ulaska u kadu. 
Čula sam i ja od cimerice da je tih dana bilo još infekcija i to kod žena koje su došle sa cijelim vodenjakom. Nisu mi uspjeli nabiti osjećaj krivnje, koliko god se trudili. Ali, imam lagani strah da se i slijedeći put ne desi isto.  :Sad:

----------


## Isabel

> Isabel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Bubimira* 
> Predlažem Jarun ili neku prirodicu kad zatopli!! 
> 
> 
> Ma koji Jarun? Što fali našim krajevima?
> 
> ...


Ah da, zaboravih da smo si susjede  :D !
Može u "kvartu" onda!! 

(zaboravljivost, nespretnost i zbunjenost posljedica trudnoće   :Laughing:  )

I ja mislim, iako nemam iskustva, no razmišljem logično, da su šanse u Kući za infekcije i slične "radosti" minimalne, za razliku od bolnice gdje si srečković ako ih kojim čudom izbjegneš...



 :Kiss:

----------


## inga

Pitala sam ja pri prvom posjetu Moniki da li treba obaviti kakve pretrage prije poroda u kadi kod nje (znate da kod nas treba cijelo cudo testova ako zelis roditi u kadi u bolnici), pa me lijepo blijedo pogledala i rekla mi da ona stavi pola kile morske soli u vodu i sve ok.   :Smile:  
Slozila bih se s curama da je infekciju ili neku bestiju daleko lakse pokupiti u bolnici.

----------


## Isabel

Eto mene s novim pitanjima   :Grin:  :

Mi se spremamo u Graz ovaj mjesec u prvi baby shopping, pa je MM predložio :D da navratimo kod Monike upoznati nju i Kuću (posebno mi je drago što je to bila njegova ideja, ja se od shopping groznice i razmišljanja "što sve"  nisam ni sjetila  :Embarassed:  !
Biti će nam to prvi susret, i jako se veselim   :Heart: !

Znam da ste govorile kako Monika zapravo slabo govori engleski (a ja se nadam da je kroz toliko hrvatica koje su rodile kod nje naučila ne samo engleski već pomalo i hrvatski   :Razz:  ). Šalim se, no moje pravo pitanje je: 
1. kako se sporazumjeti na ovakvom prvom meetingu s Monikom kad MM i ja nažalost ne znamo njemački? Da li je dovoljno što znamo engleski pa ćemo nekako rukama i nogama, ili bi bilo pametnije da povedemo nekoga poznatog (moj tata, prijateljica...) koji zna njemački , pa da tako riješimo konverzaciju? (pretpostavljam da će puno pitanja, objašnjavanja i toga svega...)

2. naravno da bi joj se prethodno voljeli najaviti da dolazimo, odn. dogovoriti za pogodan termin, a ne samo banuti na vrata. Kako ju je najbolje kontaktirati: putem e-maila ili telefonski? I naravno na pp mi može neka dobra dušica poslati konaktne info (telefon/mobitel, adresu, e-mail...)


Mislim da ništa nisam zaboravila. Hvala   :Love:

----------


## bubimira

I mi smo oba posjeta Monici spojili sa shopingom   :Grin:  

Što se tiće jezika. Hm...Ja nešto malo natucam i razumijem njemački, Monika isto tako engleski pa smo se našle negdje na pola puta.
Ja sam isto željela voditi svoju kumu na prvi susret al na kraju ona nije mogla pa smo bili sami. Nije ti loša ta ideja! Mi smo se u globalu razumjele i dogovorile osnovne stvari,ali bilo mi je žao jer sam ju htjela pitati još neke stvari o homeopatiji i sl. al tu konverzaciju nismo mogle voditi.

Drugo... moraš joj se obavezno najaviti. S Monikinom dopuštenjem objavljujem njen broj i adresu
Göstingerstr. 157
tel. 004369910684548
To je mobitel i na njega je stalno dostupna

----------


## Felix

ako mozes, svakako povedi dobrog govornika njemackog jezika. vise cete tema moci dotaknuti i vise informacija dobiti. na porodu se ionako nema puno za pricati  :Wink:

----------


## Isabel

> I mi smo oba posjeta Monici spojili sa shopingom   
> 
> Što se tiće jezika. Hm...Ja nešto malo natucam i razumijem njemački, Monika isto tako engleski pa smo se našle negdje na pola puta.
> Ja sam isto željela voditi svoju kumu na prvi susret al na kraju ona nije mogla pa smo bili sami. Nije ti loša ta ideja! Mi smo se u globalu razumjele i dogovorile osnovne stvari,ali bilo mi je žao jer sam ju htjela pitati još neke stvari o homeopatiji i sl. al tu konverzaciju nismo mogle voditi.
> 
> Drugo... moraš joj se obavezno najaviti. S Monikinom dopuštenjem objavljujem njen broj i adresu
> Göstingerstr. 157
> tel. 004369910684548
> To je mobitel i na njega je stalno dostupna


*Bubimira* ljubim te   :Kiss:  !

Super, javiti ću joj se čim se dogovorimo kad točno bi išli, pa iskoordinirati s njom. I svakako ćemo u tom slućaju povesti nekoga tko vlada njemačkim da ju mogu sve pitati.
Sad mi preostaje osmisliti sve što me zanima i napisati kako ne bi nešto zaboravila!

Hvala ti puno, umemorirala sam podatke  :D !

Nego cure, kako ste vi?
 :Love:

----------


## Isabel

U petak sam zvala gđu. Moniku da joj se najavimo za sljedeći tjedan!
Bila je predraga, simpatična i uspjele smo se sporazumjeti na englesko-njemački    :Razz:  .

Mi idemo u srijedu u Graz :D pa vam dojmove i novosti pišem kad se vratimo! Turbo se veselimo...

*Bubi* još jednom hvala na broju   :Love:

----------


## bubimira

Super! 
sretan put i pozdravite nam Moniku

----------


## Felix

takodjer!  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

*Bubimira i Felix*  :Laughing:  ali moram vam znati "prava" imena kako bi ju pozdravila u vaše ime.

Zapravo, Felixovo znam od članka    :Love:  , a Bubino sam znala sa kave, ali sam zaboravila   :Embarassed:  . 

 :Kiss:

----------


## bubimira

Isabel kako je bilo?
Kakvi su dojmovi? Baš sam znatiželjna

----------


## Isabel

> Isabel kako je bilo?
> Kakvi su dojmovi? Baš sam znatiželjna


Evo nas...

Bilo je predivno!

Lako smo našli čisto iz razloga što smo imali navigaciju koja je prepoznala adresu, pa nas je doslovce dovelo do kuće...
Bili smo moja seka, MM i ja.
Mirna sredina, kvart, kuća, vrt sve je to neopisivo i besmisleno opisivati, jer se mora doživjeti. I vrijedi zlata... sama pomisao da tamo čekamo našu bebicu već nam je bilo   :Heart:  .

Monika nas je dočekala u kući. Bila je topla, presimpatična, nasmijana, draga... Prvo smo imali turu po sobama i vidjeli smo sve: predivnu, toplu, ugodnu sobu za porode, pa 2 sobe za obitelj i novorođenu bebu, a onda smo sjeli u dnevni boravak i započeli razgovor.
Iznenađujuće dobro vlada engleskim, pa smo se uspjeli tako sporazumjeti, pitala sam ju i dobila odgovore na sve što sam si zapisala. Pričali smo oko pola sata, još malo pogledali kuću, prošli malo po vrtu i otišli. Ima predivnog malog maltezera starog 3 mjeseca u kojeg smo se svi odmah zaljubili.

Dojmilo nam se sve: od skidanja cipela prije ulaska (to volim!), čistih i udobnih prostorija, mir i spokoj kojim prostor i Monika odišu, njena sigurnost i mirnoća... Ma sve! 
Ja sam bila uzbuđena i pomalo zbunjena, jer iako mi je sve bilo savršeno, sve mi se jako svidjelo i stvarno sam se samo još više uvjerila da je "to to", tamo sam odjednom postala svjesna poroda i preplavio me strah    :Rolling Eyes:  . Mislim, ja sam sve već znala od vaših priča, opisa i svega, dugo sam si vremena vizualizirala Kuću i Moniku (čak se usudim reći i idealizirala) , i stvarno je sve bilo onako kako sam se nadala i očekivala! I sve što sam pitala bilo je ono što sam priželjkivala... 
MM se sa svime oduševio i bilo mu je  :D (a i mojoj seki).

No, sad mi je tek došao onaj zastrašujući realni feeling o porodu i tome što me vrlo uskoro čeka, pa su mi zapravo emocije totalni mix. Trudnicama obično tako dođe kad saznaju spol, no u meni se probudilo kad sam vidjela mjesto gdje ćemo na svijet donijeti našeg anđelića  :D.

Dogovorili smo da se svakako javim i posjetim (ujedno molim tebe ili Felix koje navodno imate kontakte da mi proslijedite) Martinu koja je homeopatica, a da se mi da čujemo i/ili vidimo pred kraj trudnoće (7. - 8- mj).  

Sukus svega: ono što sam očekivala, prekrasno i emotivno, mirno i spokojno, kućna atmosfera i potpuna predanost onom najbitnijem...
Divno! Ako  Bog da, i mi ćemo roditi tamo  :D   :Heart:  

 :Kiss:   i MM je predložio kavicu/šetnjicu/sokić sa vama sljedeći vikend ili onaj tjedan iza ako ste za  :Kiss:  Mjesto, naravno, znamo   :Razz:  


Hvala od srca Bubimira i ostalim curama   :Love:

----------


## Elinor

Isabel, baš sam uzbuđena i veselim se s vama! :D

----------


## bubimira

Da znaš da su me prošli trnci.
Sjetila sam se svega   :Heart:

----------


## Felix

isabel, super! :D 
da, da, sjecam se tog osjecaja kad sam pogledala u radjaonu - to je stvarno TO, tu ce se roditi moje dijete... ufff  :Wink:  
a za homeopatiju se javi hagulkici  :Wink:

----------


## Isabel

Drage moje, hvala   :Love:

----------


## Felix

u jutarnjem je izasao clanak o kuci za porode: http://www.jutarnji.hr/clanak/art-2008,6,11,,122710.jl

----------


## Isabel

Hello!

Opet pitanjce za sretne mamice koje su rodile kod Felberice!
Zanima me da li kod Monike novorođene bebe po defaultu dobivaju ono što se kod nas u bolnici daje bebama?
Naime, sad smo na tečaju čuli (od babice sa Sv. Duha) da se novorođenčadi daju 2 pikice do odlaska iz rodilišta (vitamin K i cjepivo protiv tuberkuloze), plus vađenje krvi iz petice za laboratorij za testiranje na 2 metaboličke bolesti. Naravno i mazanje oči, te još kojekakve stvari koje mame ni ne znaju.

Moja generalna pitanja su da li Monika Felber običava davati to sve ili nešto od toga "svojoj" novorođenčadi ili ne? 
Da li je sve to potrebno i koliko korisno i stvarno neophodno tek rođenim bebicama a koliko je štetno?

Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima   :Love:   :Kiss: !

----------


## bubimira

Hej Isabel,
a baš sam neki dan mislila na tebe i koliko još brojiš?
Osim toga vidjet ću se s Monikom za 2 tjedna.


Što se tiće cijepljenja i vitamina k to ona ne daje. Cijepljenje dogovaraš s pedijatrom kasnije kad se vratiš doma. 
Vađenje krvi iz pete se radi. Ali ona će te o tome obavijestiti i naravno da si prisutna kad ona to radi.

----------


## Isabel

> Hej Isabel,
> a baš sam neki dan mislila na tebe i koliko još brojiš?
> Osim toga vidjet ću se s Monikom za 2 tjedna.
> 
> 
> Što se tiće cijepljenja i vitamina k to ona ne daje. Cijepljenje dogovaraš s pedijatrom kasnije kad se vratiš doma. 
> Vađenje krvi iz pete se radi. Ali ona će te o tome obavijestiti i naravno da si prisutna kad ona to radi.


Hvala Bubi!

Ok, onda ćemo o tome kasnije što mi preporučate u vezi cijepljenja bebe u Zg. a glavno da znam za Moniku tamo.
Mi smo super, aktivni, veliki 1500g, buša ko balon, ma sve  :D .
Na zadnjem uzv doc je primjetila da nam je bebač okrenut na zadak, no to ništa još ne znaći. Ja ga osjetim kako sa glavicom lupka po desnim rebrima, a po lijevim "svira" sa koljenima i nogicama. No, ja se ne zabrinjavam, jer sam uvjerena   :Razz:   da će nam se mali princ okrenuti na vrijeme i da ćemo završiti ovaj dio priče u Kući kod Monike, ako bog da, u kadi  8) .
Sad smo 31+0 i idem na pregled za tjedan dana, a ako se do tada bebač ne okrene, onda ćemo se čuti s Monikom na tu temu, pa vjerojatno početi sa Hagulkicom kombinirati homeopatiju, a možda i akupunkturu ili akupresuru, što sve navodno ima odlične rezultate. 
Sve u dogovoru s mojom babicom i mojom homeopaticom, tako da mali neće imati šanse protv svih nas   :Grin:  !

Sa Monikom bi se ionako trebala čuti kroz 10tak dana, kako je dogovoreno, da joj javimo da računa na nas, pa ću je odmah pitati i sve što mi je preostalo. A kako trebamo još ponešto stvarčica iz Ikee i Pervive, možda se ovaj vikend zaletimo u Graz pa onda odmah k njoj u posjet   :Wink:  .

Što i vi planirate u Graz, pa ju pozdraviti?
Kako ste vi? Kako su mali i malo veći anđelek?
Jel planirate more?
Stvarno bi bilo vrijeme da se vidimo, pa sam mi napiši kad ste frei otprilike, da pokušamo neki dogovor uglaviti...

 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Opet malo novosti.

U ponedjeljak, baš na 32+0 mi je pregled pa ćemo vidjeti da li sam sposobna za put u Graz, je li se možda beba okrenula (za sada mislim da nije jer ga osjetim pod rebrima    :Rolling Eyes:  ), da li sam otvorena, cervix...

I da napomenem, već mjesec dana osjetim kontrakcije, za koje mislim da su one BH kontrakcije, i baš mi je to slatko na neki način. Nije me frka njih niti ne bole jako, kratko traju i zapravo tako komuniciram sa svojom maternicom  :Razz: . To se ona priprema za prirodni orod, a meni je to samo drago, da tijelo prirodno, normalno i savršeno funkcionira! Zato sam i uvjerena da će nam se mali okrenuti na vrijeme i da nećemo imati problema.

Planiramo u sljedeći četvrtak otići u Graz do Monike za finalni dogovor, možda neke "tajne" za okretanje malog princa, na razrađivanje plana... I malo u shopping.

Mene ne brine još to okretanje i zadak, ali me čisto zanima kako je bilo kod vas? Što je rekla Monika i kad su se okrenuli malci?
Sjećam se da se Felix baš toga jako bojala, jer onda propada Graz i Monika, no na kraju je sve dobro prošlo.

Imam ja još jedan adut u rukavu,    :Wink:  Hagulkica, pa ćemo iskemijati nešto i nagovoriti malog   :Saint:   da se okrene na vrijeme!!

 :Kiss:   svima!

----------


## Elinor

Isabel, gdje si? Ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## ronin

Isabel je nažalost izgubila bebu s 32 tjedna.  :Crying or Very sad:  

Neka nam se što prije oporavi  i neka nova beba zaliječi rane zbog gubitka malog  :Saint:   :Sad:

----------


## Felix

isabel  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## bubimira

O Isabel moja. Tako mi je žao.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Nema riječi utjehe, samo molitva da ti dragi Bog da snage za dalje. Bit ćeš u mojim mislima i molitvama.

----------


## Maslačkica

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Isabel....  :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

Isabel, draga, nemam riječi...
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bipsić

jako mi žao...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kloklo

Tako mi je žao, Isabel   :Crying or Very sad:  
Želim ti da se što prije oporaviš   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

ajme Isabel  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
tako mi je žao

----------


## meda

Isabel   :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

žao mi je, isabel  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anamar

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## iirraarraa

jako jako jako mi je žao....znam kroz što sad prolaziš....ja sam izgubila sina u 42-om tjednu.....
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mihic

Cure jako mi je žao zbog vaših gubitaka   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ima li tko kakav svjež dojam o moniki kući itd?

Nisam još trudna no dvoumim se između privatnog u zgb i ovog u grazu  :/

----------


## irenask

isabel   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## irenask

mi se isto spremamo kod Monike, zasada smo samo javili termin, koji je 29.10. i otići ćemo u posjet početkom desetog, 

koliko treba da se izvade svi potrebni papiri u zg?

----------


## Felix

neke mozes izvaditi u jednom danu, a ove potvrde u petrinjskoj, koliko mi se cini, treba 10-15 dana dok se naprave. dakle, pocnite sad  :Wink:  
i da, nisam znala da planirate tamo  :Love:

----------


## bubimira

> i da, nisam znala da planirate tamo


previše se družila sa mnom. ha ha

Kaj se u Petrinjskoj tak dugo čeka?  :?  
Pa ja sam sve obavila kod nas u mup-u i na općini u jednom danu

----------


## rebeca

> Isabel je nažalost izgubila bebu s 32 tjedna.  
> 
> Neka nam se što prije oporavi  i neka nova beba zaliječi rane zbog gubitka malog


Ja sam vas malo pratila, i kad sam ovo pročitala jako sam se rastužila. Pretražila sam sve postove od Isabel, i još mi je bilo gore kad sam pročitala koliko je bila sretna, sve pripremila, t5ako optimistična. Jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:   Primjetila sam također da se nije javila više. Jeli netko zna što se dogodilo? I kako je ona sada?

----------


## ronin

Isabel malo odmara od foruma,no jako je hrabra i pozitivna unatoč tome što ju je zadesilo,i vjerujem da neće proći dugo vremena do njene sljedeće trudnoće  :Heart:   čemu se od srca nadam

----------


## sundrops

podizem temu..
zna li se postoji li mogucnost za lotus birth kod Monike F. te ima li majki koje su nakon carskog se porodile ondje?
hvala unaprijed...

----------


## Felix

vbac nije problem, kad sam bila kod nje na razgovoru bila je i jedna austrijanka i raspitivala se za vbac, monika je rekla da moze.

lotus nazalost ne, pitaj brigu-brigitu, ona se vec raspitivala za to kod monike. ali kod klagenfurta ima isto jedna kuca za radjanje, ako sam dobro zapamtila tamo moze lotus.

----------


## sundrops

> kod klagenfurta ima isto jedna kuca za radjanje, ako sam dobro zapamtila tamo moze lotus.


imamo neki link za to?klagenfurt,to je unutrasnjost austrije?

----------


## Felix

evo http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=65546

klagenfurt je u austriji, sjeverno od zapadnog dijela slovenije. dakle nama iz zagreba nesto dalje od graza (iako ne bi trebalo biti vise od 3, 3 i pol sata voznje). navodno tamo cesto radjaju slovenke, i zadovoljne su. pitaj brigu-brigitu da ti posalje koju sliku   :Smile:

----------


## s_i_r

> klagenfurt,to je unutrasnjost austrije?


Možeš otići na www.viamichelin.com i ukucati mjesto polaska i odredište, te varijantu puta (najkraći, samo po autoputu itd.), program će ti pokazati rutu i potrebno vrijeme, izračunati kilometražu (pa čak i izbaciti podatke o cestarinama, samo ne znam koliko su ažurni s obzirom na slovenske vinjete)   :Smile:

----------


## Mamarina

Evo, samo da se javim prije cjelovite priče. I mi smo bili kod Felber i dobili dječaka Nevena 28. 8. Bilo je divno

----------


## Felix

cestitam! 
jedva cekam pricu  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

cure koje ste rodile kod monike, može par detalja o tome kako funkcionira porod sa starijim djetetom, da li moraš nekoga povesti sa sobom da ga čuva ili ima monika nekog u kući (tipo obitelj njena ili sl) koja to obavi, koliko to mijenja cijenu (mislim, koliko košta smještaj za starije dijete)

hvala vam   :Heart:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

još jedno pitanje:

guglala sam konzulate RH u Austriji i vidim da postoji jedan u Grazu.  da li ste vi friške mame otišle tamo po putni rodni list ili ste baš morale u beč?

----------


## flower

http://gloria.com.hr/vijesti/showpage.php?id=6819

----------


## Isabel

Sramežljivo prijavljujemo jednu malenu prekrasnu zvijezdicu :D u mojoj buši kao i ponovno povremeno razmišaljnje i vaganje gdje roditi.
Nadam se da ćemo ovog puta sretno do kraja, i priuštiti si porod kakav sanjamo! Sad me love neki drugi strahovi, što vezano za trudnoću, što vezano za Moniku i porod, ali o tome ćemo kad malo narastemo  :Wink: 
*Mamarina* jako čekamo pričicu    :Kiss:  !
Sve "Felberice" i one koje me znaju još iz prve trudnoće posebno   :Love:  !
Možda nam i Ines ovdje dođe i isprića svoj porod kod Monike. Hvala *Flower* na članku...

----------


## Bipsić

> Sramežljivo prijavljujemo jednu malenu prekrasnu zvijezdicu :D u mojoj buši ...


ja ću se tu ubaciti ko padobranka samo da tebi draga čestitam  :D  :D 
vjerujem da će ovaj puta sve biti dobro   :Love:

----------


## sundrops

o Isabel,cestitke na hrabrosti i ustrajnosti!zelim ti blagoslovljenu i skladnu trudnocu  :Love:

----------


## Elinor

> Sramežljivo prijavljujemo jednu malenu prekrasnu zvijezdicu :D


 :D   :Heart:   :Love:  Prekrasno, Isabel! Izmamila si mi suze, ovaj put radosnice! Želim ti lijepu i bezbrižnu trudnoću!

----------


## sunce moje malo

*Isabel* predivna vijest, srce mi je zatitralo  :Heart:

----------


## Felix

> još jedno pitanje:
> 
> guglala sam konzulate RH u Austriji i vidim da postoji jedan u Grazu.  da li ste vi friške mame otišle tamo po putni rodni list ili ste baš morale u beč?


imam osjecaj da sam ti vec odgovorila na nekom drugom topicu, ali evo opet. postoji konzulat u grazu, ali radi par mjeseci u godini i onda kad i radi, ne moze izdati putni list za dijete. nazalost, muz mora ici u bec. prije toga trebas kod javnog biljeznika napisati da on smije vaditi sve potrebne dokumente za bebu (inace bi morala i ti u bec). mozda druge cure imaju konkretnije informacije, pogledaj na pricama s poroda od hagulkice, bubimire i mene.

----------


## Mamarina

Da, treba ići u Beč.. MM je sa starijim sinčićem išao odmah  drugi dan po porodu bebe, u 8 ujutro na matični ured u Graz i onda odmah u Beč... sve je stigao do 12  :Smile: )

----------


## Mamarina

> može par detalja o tome kako funkcionira porod sa starijim djetetom, da li moraš nekoga povesti sa sobom da ga čuva ili ima monika nekog u kući (tipo obitelj njena ili sl) koja to obavi, koliko to mijenja cijenu (mislim, koliko košta smještaj za starije dijete):


Evo, samo kratko, detaljnije ću u priči o porodu. Starije dijete je dobrodošlo kod Monike i nama je to bilo dosta važno, da smo svi zajedno. Na rastanku mi je ona još napomenula kako su svi koji nemaju kome povjeriti starije dijete kod poroda pozvani da dođu k njoj. Kod nas je (4,5 g staro dijete) bilo tako da je malo bio s nama u sobi za rađanje, a poslije je otišao u našu sobu crtati. Porod je trajao kratko, pa je bio iznenađen kad se tata tako brzo pojavio s bebom u krilu. Rekao je: "Ali ja još nisam nacrtao!"
Inače, da je porod bio dulji, a dijete manje samostalno, valjda bi se netko našao da ga pričuva... treba pitati.

----------


## Mamarina

Eh, da... i to nije ništa mijenjalo cijenu... ona je bila ista. Čak nismo dostatno latili niti to što smo nešto ranije došli.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

hvala ti na info   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

> Eh, da... i to nije ništa mijenjalo cijenu... ona je bila ista. Čak nismo dostatno latili niti to što smo nešto ranije došli.


Ma Monika je anđeo   :Heart:  !
Kad bi mogla roditi tamo, kamoli sreće  :D ...

We'll see...

Čekamo pričicu   :Love:  !

----------


## Isabel

http://www.24sata.hr/index.php?cmd=s...main_page_show

Ines je ipak rodila u klinici u Austriji carskim rezom, a ne kako su planirali, prirodno u Kući za porode kod Monike Felber...

:D na zdravoj curici i što se sve dobro završilo, no zanima me što je krenulo "po zlu" da je morala hitno na carski.


 :Kiss:

----------


## Maslačkica

Isabel!!! Samo da ti kažem da mi je baš drago da si trudna i čestitam!!!! 
 :Heart:

----------


## Maslačkica

E, a šta ako muž ne zna jezike   :Grin:   kako će jadan u Beču sam? I poslije poroda kako ste mogle putovati, tj. da li bi ste mogle bez problema sa bebom do Beča to obaviti? Ili postoji mogućnost da obavi to i "bez jezika"   :Grin:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Papirologija u Beču se obavlja u hrvatskom veleposlanstvu, gdje zaposlenici govore hrvatski. 
Što se tiče putokaza, smjerova i snalaženja, isprinta se ruta i gotovo

----------


## Maslačkica

> Papirologija u Beču se obavlja u hrvatskom veleposlanstvu


Aaaaaaaaaa....hvala!

----------


## Kejt

> I, konačno, da sve bude na jednom mjestu evo i popis dokumenata koje treba skupiti za dobivanje rodnog i putnog lista.
> 
> U Grazu se diže rodni list djeteta, treba:
> 
> 1. medunarodni rodni list majke
> 2. međunarodni rodni list oca
> 3. međunarodni vjenčani list
> 4. potvrda o prebivalištu koja se diže u MUP-u i treba je sudski tumač prevesti na njemački
> -ovo pod 4 nije nam trebalo, a nij trebalo ni Felix i još jednoj frendici koja je rodila tamo
> 5. nekih 70tak eura za par primjeraka međunarodnog rodnog lista i jedan primjerak na njemačkom


drage sve koje ste prošle ovu priču s papirologijom, evo pripremam se i ja u koštac s birokracijom pa da budem što spremnija  8) 
dakle, imam par pitanja

ovo pod 5. mi nije najjasnije:
- *par primjeraka međunarodnog rodnog lista* - koliko točno primjeraka da tražim? 
i
- *jedan primjerak na njemačkom* - što ovo znači? međunarodni rodni list je _međunarodni_, na eng. pretpostavljam, ili moram baš tražiti na njemačkom nešto extra? molim pojašnjenje.

i dalje:



> muz mora ici u bec. prije toga trebas kod javnog biljeznika napisati da on smije vaditi sve potrebne dokumente za bebu (inace bi morala i ti u bec).


ovu *potvrdu* radim kod javnog bilježnika u zagrebu (prije poroda, dakle) ili u grazu (nakon poroda)? mora bit na njemačkom ili na hrv (budući suprugu treba za našu ambasadu)? 

i još: 
*međunarodni rodni list djeteta* dobijemo u grazu nakon što prijavimo rođenje u matičnom uredu u grazu? 

hvala vam svima unaprijed.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> hagulkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I, konačno, da sve bude na jednom mjestu evo i popis dokumenata koje treba skupiti za dobivanje rodnog i putnog lista.
> 
> U Grazu se diže rodni list djeteta, treba:
> 
> 1. medunarodni rodni list majke
> 2. međunarodni rodni list oca
> ...


Ajmo redom :

1. Dijete će pošto je rođeno u Austriji dobiti rodni list na njemačkom jeziku, a roditelji mogu od matičara (to tamo izdaje matičar, meni je došao u rodilište u Feldbachu) tražiti još 2 primjerka međunarodnog rodnog lista s kojim ćeš u Hrvatskoj obaviti prijavu djeteta. Prijavu u Hr može obaviti samo tata, ne morate ići oboje, jer dijete zapravo već ima svoje dokumente koji se uvode u naše knjige.
Potvrdu tj. Suglasnost tati da obavlja sve pravnje radnje u svezi ishođenja Putnog lista djeteta (koje će dobiti u Beču u veleposlanstvu RH) možem napraviti u Hrvatskoj, ali ne smije biti starija od 3 mjeseca, dakle treba računati termin poroda plus koji dan  :Wink:   za svaki slučaj. Suglasnost sama napišeš i s osobnom ideš k javnom bilježniku na ovjeru potpisa. Potrebno je navesti broj putovnice, te ime djeteta. Potvrda/Suglasnost je na hrvatskom jeziku jer je za naše veleposlanstvo.
Dakle prije nego se TM zaputi u Beč, treba imati: rodni list djeteta (međunarodni), tvoju ovjerenu suglasnost, međunarodni vjenčani list ( ako ste vjenčani) i dvije fotografije bebe na kojoj dijete gleda!. Mi smo fotkali sami i obližnjem studiju dali izraditi fotografiju u potrebnoj veličini. Fotkanje je trajalo 2 sata   :Laughing:  jer K. pogledala 1 sec. i opet zažmirila.
Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## bubimira

ovo pod 5... to se nekad plaćalo tih 70 eura al od prošle godine više ne. tako da ti je to jedan trošak manje. a cijena se odnosila na par tih primjeraka rodnog lista djeteta koji dobiješ u matičnom uredu u grazu.
za to ti ne treba nikakva punomoć, već će D otići s jednim papirom koji vam da Monika i koji zajedno ispunite i ne temelju kojeg će mu tamo izdati taj rodni list. neznam više koliko primjeraka dobiješ al nije ni bitno jer se ne plaća a i jedan ti je dosta da sve obaviš dalje.

za punomoć i našu ambasadu u beču neznam iz dobro ti poznatih razloga. al ti preporučujem da ih nazoveš ili nekako kontaktiraš e-mailom pa da ti oni točno kažu što ti sve treba.

----------


## annie84

Imam jedno pitanje...Što je s cjepivima? Gdje to dijete dobije? Jer znam da se u Hrvatskoj to dobije nakon poroda, tj. dijete dobije.

Ja planiram roditi kod Monike, ali me brine to s cjepivima.
Također razlika je i u tome što ću se 2 mjeseca prije poroda preseliti u Graz tako da neću dijete prijaviti u Hrvatskoj nego u Austriji.

I koliko ranije ste se javili Moniki?

----------


## bubimira

koliko ja znam u Austriji je cijepljenje izbor a ne obaveza. monika ne cijepi, ona je ionako pristaša ne cijepljenja.
ako ti želiš cijepiti dijete sve to možeš obaviti u hr kod nadležnog pedijatra.

ako se seliš u austriju (a čini mi se da sam tako shvatila) onda se raspitaj kako je točno to s cijepljenjem gore. ima tu par cura na forumu koje žive u austriji pa ti one mogu to bolje reći.

ja sam se javila moniki prvi put negdje u otprilike 30.tj.

----------


## lollipop

zna li netko za postoji li kuća za porode u beču? iskustva?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

upravo sam zvala moniku da bi došli ja i mm na dogovor ovaj tjedan i ona mi je rekla da ne smije uzimati trudnice koje su imale carski rez (VBAC).  ja nažalost nisam ju mogla dalje pitati kako ni zašto jer ne znam njemački i nije me baš kužila telefonski, možda jedna od vas znate o čemu je riječ?  znam da ste prije pisale da ona prima VBAC ?

----------


## mikka

zato sto kod vbaca postoji rizik. mislim da ona prima samo nerizicne trudnoce.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

kužim to, ali felix je bila napisala prije na ovom topicu da je bila druga žena tamo na VBAC dogovor kada i ona... valda im se nešto u zakonu promijenilo?

----------


## mikka

aha, nisam to procitala. ne znam, ja sam mislila da ona nije ni primala vbac.

----------


## bubimira

:? 
meni isto nekako zvoni u glavi informacija da ona proma vbac. neznam...
valjda će felix ovo vidjeti pa razjasniti.

danči jesi li sigurna da ste se razumjele? da nije ona pomislila da bi ti došla na carski?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

nisam sigurna više, pitala me da li mi je to prvo dijete ja sam rekla ne, da je drugo i da sam drugo rodila CR-om, na što mi je ona govorila da ne mogu doći zbog toga što sam imala CR.  e sada da li je ona kužila da sam imala dva CR-a umjesto da mi je to drugo dijete ili da je došlo do neke zabune ...?  meni je isto to bilo čudno.

prije nego sam joj to kazala rekla je da slobodno dođemo u petak samo da joj se javim prije nego krenemo da potvrdi da nema poroda... bilo bi mi super da me uzme no nezgodno mi je razgovarati s njom preko telefona jer se slabo kužimo :/  možda nađem nekoga tko zna njemački da ju nazove sutra ujutro (nisam znala ali danas je u austriji praznik).

----------


## Felix

meni je to isto totalno cudno jer kad sam bila na razgovoru s njom bilo je i nekoliko austrijanki od kojih je jedna prvo rodila carskim i 100% sam sigurna da joj je rekla da vbac uopce nije problem, samo da zeli da zajedno porade na njenoj psihickoj pripremi za porod.

mozda te stvarno nije razumjela, mozda je shvatila da si imala dva carska, ne znam, ali nikako mi nije jasno. :?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

dala sam jednoj kolegici prof njemačkog monikin broj da provjeri da li smo se razumjele ili ne.  nadam se da će stići ju danas dobiti pa ću javiti što bude rekla.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

kolegica potvrdila da Monika ne smije primati VBAC  :Sad: 

No, u Klagenfurtu su mi rekli da mogu primati VBAC, nego su na godišnjem kad ja imam termin  :Sad:

----------


## Felix

joj danci bas te strefilo  :Sad:   :Love:  

jako sam zbunjena za moniku - sigurna sam da je rekla da vbac moze. plus sto nema logike da u klagenfurtu moze, a u grazu ne moze, zakon je isti za sve.

----------


## piplica

> joj danci bas te strefilo   
> 
> jako sam zbunjena za moniku - sigurna sam da je rekla da vbac moze. plus sto nema logike da u klagenfurtu moze, a u grazu ne moze, zakon je isti za sve.


Možda nije zakonski zabranjeno, nego je ona imala loših iskustava u zadnje vrijeme...nagađam... :/

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ili možda joj backup primalja nema dovoljno iskustva da to odradi pa samim time ne može ni monika uzeti te mame...

a da me strefilo, strefilo je   :Sad:

----------


## bubimira

ajme danči baš mi je žao.
a da probaš sa feldbachom?

----------


## molly

Razmisljala sam o porodaju u Klagenfurtu u Isis Noreia, ali su mi mailom odgovorili da u slucaju komplikacija 1 dan u bolnici kosta oko 400 eura.

Vidjela sam da je Ines morala od Monike na carski pa me zanima koliko ju je sve to kostalo i koliko je uopce novaca pripremila za porodaj. Da li je imala jos neku rezervu novaca ako bi trebalo jos nesto platiti u slucaju da nesto nije u redu s bebom?

1200 eura mi se ne cini previse, ali do koje cijene se trebam osigurati za svaki slucaj?

----------


## marijanaa

Naša curica se  rodila u Grazu 06.05.2009. godine, pa da  dam sveže informacije o potrebnim dokumentima, obzirom da je to mene najviše interesiralo prije polaska u Graz.

Za *matični ured u Grazu* nam je trebalo:

-	međunarodni rodni list oca
-	međunarodni rodni list majke
-	međunarodni vjenčani list
-	putovnice oca i majke
-	obrazac koji nam je dala Monika a koji se sastojao iz dva dijela.  U jedan se upišu opći podatci o roditeljima a na drugom majka napise kako zeli dati ime djetetu i potpise se. Ja i muž se različito prezivamo a on uopce nije imao probleme s upisom prezimena iako ti obrasci nisu sadrzavali suglasnost za prezime.


Po novom zakonu,  rodni listovi su besplatni ! Tako da smo u matičnom uredu u Grazu platili nula eura, a dobili smo dva međunarodna i jedan austrijski rodni list. 

Za *putni list* djeteta, koji se podiže u Beču je potrebno: 

-	putovnice oca i majke
-	međunarodni rodni list za dijete
-	dvije slike dimenzija 4,5x3,5 cm (mi smo donijeli  5x5 cm i primili su ih, nisu cak ni sjekli). Slikali smo sami u sobi pri dnevnom svjetlu, muž je drzao bebu tako da je u pozadini bila bijela plahta na krevetu. Slike smo izradili u DM-u preko puta konzulata, na automatu u koji jednostavno umetnete SD karticu  :Razz: .  Putni list bude za sat vremena i cijena mu je 44 eura. 

P.S. Ukoliko nazovete konzulat trazite nekog tko radi na izdavanju putnih listova jer tako cete jedino dobiti tocne podatke o potrebnoj dokumentaciji. Znači za veleposlanstvo nije trebala nikava suglasnost, a suglasnost ionako ne mozete dati prije nego sto se dijete rodi, jer je u protivnom nevažeća. Za potvrde o prebivalištu su nam vec u Petrinjskoj rekli da nam ne trebaju, a ako ih ipak zelimo da ih moramo platiti po četrdeset kuna, pa mi odustali  :Razz: .

Nadam se da cu ovim postom nekome pomoći. Pozdrav

----------


## marijanaa

Nisam napisala, pa da nebude zabune. U Beč je išao samo moj muž i sve obavio sam, bez pisane suglasnosti. Prije toga sam zvala konzulat i gospođa koja se javila na informacijama je rekla da moram mužu napraviti suglasnostali, ali da je važeća tek ako se napravi nakon rođenja djeteta. Međutim, kad me spojila s osobom koja izdaje putne listove, dotična je rekla da ne treba nikakva suglasnost, nego da on dodje s obje putovnice. Tako je i napravio, i nije imao nikakvih problema. :D

----------


## Kejt

super, marijana, baš ti hvala na info

----------


## sandibel123

cure ja sam nova ovdje, danas procitala skoro cijeli forum i jaaaako sam uzbudena da me glava boli od uzbudenja!!! odmah sam sve ispricala svom muzu kad se vratio s posla i njemu se sve svida!!
ja sam u 27 tjednu, trenutno nisam u hr ali se vracam negdje za 10-14 dana, zelim znati kad se najmanje treba ici na pregled prije termina kod F?? i kako se moze dogovoriti za smjestaj?? jel se moze biti kod monike u kuci ako ima mjesta?imam puuuno pitanja ,,vratit cu se,,pozdrav svimaaa

----------


## marijanaa

> cure ja sam nova ovdje, danas procitala skoro cijeli forum i jaaaako sam uzbudena da me glava boli od uzbudenja!!! odmah sam sve ispricala svom muzu kad se vratio s posla i njemu se sve svida!!
> ja sam u 27 tjednu, trenutno nisam u hr ali se vracam negdje za 10-14 dana, zelim znati kad se najmanje treba ici na pregled prije termina kod F?? i kako se moze dogovoriti za smjestaj?? jel se moze biti kod monike u kuci ako ima mjesta?imam puuuno pitanja ,,vratit cu se,,pozdrav svimaaa


Mi smo na dogovor otišli mjesec i pol prije termina, nakon što smo je prethodno nazvali. To je bio nas prvi kontakt s njom. Pregled se sastojao od opipavanja trbuha, pri čemu je konstatirala da je sve u redu. Nije uopće ni pogledala nalaze koje sam donijela iz Hrvatske. Međutim, ako netko baš želi kompletan pregled ona posjeduje sve uređaje, al se vjerovatno mora i platiti. 
Rekla nam je da mozemo doći nekoliko dana prije termina, ako ona bude imala slobodnu sobu. To nam nije bilo u planu, ali obzirom da su išli praznici a ona nam je poslala SMS da dođemo, odlucili smo ipak otici.
Na porod smo čekali četiri dana, još nas je htjela i hraniti ali sam ja odbila jer mi je bilo nelagodno. Na kraju je ipak svako jutro donosila dorucak. Nista nam dodatno nije naplatila.

----------


## sandibel123

:Smile:   :Heart:   super, bas si me obradovala, cini mi se da je zenska super!! ad onog dana kad sam sve procitala samo zamisljam prekrasan porod, jedino me strah da nesto se ne bi dogodilo, ali ne daj Boze, uvijek se treba pozitivno razmisljat, dali si napisala pricu o tvom porodu??? kako je bilo?? ja bi trebala negdje sredinom 9 roditi..sad kad citam price zena koje su rodile u bolnici stvarno vidim kako je to tesko, em nemas intimu i privatnost koju zelis i naravno drugi ti nareduju kako ce biti tvoj porod..
hvala na odgovoro,   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

cure koje ste rodile u austriji, da li netko od vas NIJE išao gore čekati termin odnosno otišao je gore kada su počeli trudovi?  graz je od zagreba cca 3h, ne?

----------


## bubimira

pa tako ima nekih 2 i pol sata.
nama je u najboljem slučaju  trebalo 2 sata.

moja prvotna verzija je bila da se putuje u trudovima al strašno me to brinulo na kraju sam presretna kaj nas je monika ipak pozvala k sebi.

bez obzira što smatram da je čekati porod gore najbolja opcija, sad da opet biram ne bih se više brinula oko vožnje jer me više nije strah uopće opcije da rodim u autu. najbitnije bi mi bilo da prođem slovensku granicu i da s djetetom mogu kod monike na njegu. jedino što bi me brinulo je što neznam koliko bi bilo ugodno putovat 2 sata u bilo kakvim trudovima.

----------


## Felix

> Razmisljala sam o porodaju u Klagenfurtu u Isis Noreia, ali su mi mailom odgovorili da u slucaju komplikacija 1 dan u bolnici kosta oko 400 eura.
> 
> Vidjela sam da je Ines morala od Monike na carski pa me zanima koliko ju je sve to kostalo i koliko je uopce novaca pripremila za porodaj. Da li je imala jos neku rezervu novaca ako bi trebalo jos nesto platiti u slucaju da nesto nije u redu s bebom?


nama je na uvodnom razgovoru rekla da ako treba ici na carski, zena moze vec par sati nakon carskog  doci s bebom kod nje na 5 dana, a u tom slucaju ne naplacuje porod nego samo tih pet dana (dok u bolnici platis samo carski).

----------


## Felix

marijanaa, cestitam! jesi li negdje napisala pricu s poroda?

----------


## molly

felix, hvala  :D

----------


## lahor

Jedini način kontakta je telefonom ili postoji i neki e-mail? Jer, na stranici nema maila.

----------


## upitnik?

Ima li netko svježih iskustava od Monike?  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Monika je dosta smanjila obujam posla, sprema se u pomalo u mirovinu.

----------


## Mojca

Frendica je preptrošlu subotu rodila kod nje. Javim se s detaljima kad ih saznam. 
Još se držim po strani da im ne smetam.

----------


## Zelim Blizance

> Monika je dosta smanjila obujam posla, sprema se u pomalo u mirovinu.


Ma nece valjda prije nego ja rodim? Tek kad sam cula za nju, prestala sam se bojati svega i svacega :/




> Frendica je preptrošlu subotu rodila kod nje. Javim se s detaljima kad ih saznam. 
> Još se držim po strani da im ne smetam.


Trepereci cekam! Ne stedi na detaljima. :D

----------


## Mojca

Evo, jučer smo bili kod frendova. 
Dojmovi su vrlo pozitivni, kažu da se Monika jako trudi stvoriti lijepu atmosferu za dolazak bebe. Sve prošlo kako su zamišljali... jako su zadovoljni, oduševljeni njenom kuhinjom, savjetima koje im je dala, uglavnom, kad pričaju o njoj pretvore se u osmjeh. 
Istina, Monika se polako povlači, do sad je imala dvije sobe u kojima su bili smješteni klijenti... krenula je s prenamjenom jedne. To ne znači da prestaje raditi, već da pomalo smanjuje tempo. Vjerujem da neće prestati raditi do kraja siječnja. 
Nažalost, detalja puno nemam, jer smo bili kratko, više se divili bebi i starijem djetetu koje je oduševljeno prinovom... a osim toga, to su njihove intimne priče, koje nisu spremni izložiti na forumu, pa moram i to poštovati. Zato tako općenito. 

Od tehnikalija: oko mjesec i pol do dva prije termina su bili kod nje na dogovoru, pripremili svu papirologiju, (više o tome na 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67967-P...sti-bebu-kući), iznajmili su apartman u blizini, došli tjedan dana ranije, tata je po porodu rješavao papire i 4 dan nakon poroda su došli s bebom kući. Beba je spavala cijelim putem.  :Smile:  

A što se tvog straha tiče, meni su napričali svega i svačega groznoga, u suzama sam izašla iz ordinacije "uglednog" porodničara... otišli smo u Feldbach, čuli drugu priču i odlučili da ću roditi tamo... ne zato jer su nam ispričali drugu priču, već zato jer sam skužila da su tamo stvari za koje se kod nas moraš jako boriti, posve normalne... da je prirodni porod nešto što se podrazumijeva, podržava... i iako se radi o bolnici (a ja se grozim sustava), osjećala sam se tamo jako dobro. 
Ni doktoru ni babicama to što ja želim nije strano, niti uvrnuto, niti ugrožavajuće po bebu... kao što se to ovdje zna okarakterizirati. Dakle, imaš još jednu opciju osim Monike, to sam htjela reći.  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Ma nece valjda prije nego ja rodim? Tek kad sam cula za nju, prestala sam se bojati svega i svacega :/


ZB, jesi vidjela ovo http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-34965.html

to ti je druga kuća za porode, u Klagenfurtu.  Osobno sam bila tamo, jako je lijepo, u mirnom mjestu sa puno zelenila.  Odabereš primalju koju želiš (na topicu je dosta dug popis) i tu onda imaš mogućnost koristiti tu kuću za porode uz odabranu primalju.  Suzanne, vlasnica kuće, živi blizu i onda kuha i čuva sve  :Smile: 

I vjeruj mi da je pregled u trudnoći kod primalje (ja sam bila nekoliko puta u Klagenfurtu) preporod i dašak snage.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

podjelila sam teme, postovi koji su bili ovdje se sad nalaze ovdje.

----------


## bubimira

> Ma nece valjda prije nego ja rodim? Tek kad sam cula za nju, prestala sam se bojati svega i svacega :/


ja sam pričala s njom nedavno. nije spominjala mirovinu.

međutim od 1.10. ima samo ambulantni porod jer nema više mogućnosti za duže ostanke (kćer joj se preselila na gornji kat pa nema više toliko prostora za smještaj).
što se tiće ljudi iz Hr i Slo rekla je da za njih nema problema s ostankom poslije poroda, tu će napaviti iznimku pa je moguće ostati 3 dana (zbog papira i samog puta).
i nažalost kaže da neće moći pozvati ljudi unaprijed u svoju kuću da čekaju porod, već da si nađu smještaj u Grazu i onda po porodu mogu biti kod nje.

----------


## spajalica

jel ja to sutra trebam pripremiti cestitanja

----------


## Zelim Blizance

Da dignem malo temu, mi cemo sad za vikend kod Monike i ne mogu docekati. Nadam se da ce sve biti u redu i da nece biti prepreka za porod kod nje, ako nam to bude izbor. 
Nisam pitala posebno, ali nekako podrazumijevam da cu moci obaviti i pregled i UZ kod nje. Jesam li u pravu ili se to mora posebno naglasiti i unaprijed?

----------


## Kejt

nije imala uzv

----------


## Zelim Blizance

> nije imala uzv


Zaklela bih se da je neko napisao da kod nje mozes i na UZV i na CTG ako hoces. :nezna:

Od kad ti je ta informacija?  :Smile:

----------


## bubimira

Ultrazvuk nema sigurno. 
Ctg aparat ima. I onaj standardni i onaj mali za pod vodu (to joj treba ako je porod u kadi). 

Pregled isto možeš obaviti kod nje. Pripomeni joj to telefonski kad se najavljujete za dolazak.

----------


## Kejt

> Zaklela bih se da je neko napisao da kod nje mozes i na UZV i na CTG ako hoces. :nezna:
> 
> Od kad ti je ta informacija?


2009. sigurno nema

----------


## bubimira

Zelim blizance jeste li vi našli smještaj? Hoćeš li ići gore prije? Vidim da ti je termin blizu. 
Zanima me jer će i meni uskoro trebati

----------


## Zelim Blizance

:Sad: ((

Opet cu morati ganjati UZV drugdje. 
MM ju je zvao da dogovori dolazak jer on bolje govori njemacki, a nije posebno naglasio da bi ja i pregled, njemu se to podrazumijevalo i kaze da bi valjda pitala da se ne podrazumijeva, jer ga je ispitivala neke druge stvari vezano za trudnocu. Meni poslije bilo bezveze da i ja zovem ili da on zove ponovo, pa sam se nadala da je u pravu.
To se bas mora posebno naglasiti? A jos sam se pitala kako nas hoce primiti s obzirom na to da je sutra Badnjak,pa sad me strah da se ne predomisli, pa nam kaze da dodjemo ipak drugi put.  :Smile:

----------


## Zelim Blizance

> Zelim blizance jeste li vi našli smještaj? Hoćeš li ići gore prije? Vidim da ti je termin blizu. 
> Zanima me jer će i meni uskoro trebati


Pitala je ona MM i to, jel imamo neke rodjake u blizini ili smo vec nesto smislili. Rekao joj je da nemamo i da smo samo gledali za smjestaj, da nismo nista konkretno nasli, pa cemo to vidjeti s njom ima li neku preporuku a ako ne, onda cemo iznajmiti neki stan. iako su skuplji ti sto se izdaju na mjesec-dva-tri, jeftinije nam je nego neki apartman u hostelu. Cerka bi bila sa mnom a MM bi dolazio vikendom, dok ne uzme slobodne dane, pa nam je i zbog toga lakse uzeti stancic. Ne znam koliko bi to moglo kostati, ali valjda nece vise od 1.000e sve skupa.

Jel neko od Roda cekao porod u nekom smjestaju/apartmanu u blizini monikine kuce za ~40e po danu ili sam ja to opet nesto permutovala ili pokupila sa neke druge teme Feldbach/Klagenfurt/nesto trece?

----------


## bubimira

Ma ne vjerujem da će te odbiti. Ako ste već zvali i najavili dolazak onda je to ok. 
Pa ne trebaju sad njoj neznam kakve pripreme za pregled. Soba za pregled/rađaona je prostprija odmah do dnevnog boravka gdje prima rodilhe. Ma vidjet ćeš zapravo  :Smile:  I ako joj pripomeneš da želiš pregled sigurno te neće odbiti.
Sve je to puno opuštenije i drugačije nego kod nas u bolnicama

----------


## bubimira

Evo ja dobila preporuku za ovo
http://www.haus-anna.at/_lccms_/_000...ANG=ger&MID=33

Sad kad zbrojiš 10-ak dana ne cini se lose. 
Našla sam i jednu sobu koju neka ženskica iznajmljuje u sklopu svog stana za 150E tjedno. To mi se čini povoljno. 
A stanove što sam gledala je puno

----------


## Zelim Blizance

Stra' me da ce mi reci da me ne moze primiti za porod, iako nemam nekih zdravstvenih problema i trudnoca ide uredno.
(Ko za inat me juce napao slinavi nos i neka kao prehlada, sto inace nije cest slucaj. Od sinoc se dopingujem renom, djumbirom, lukom, limunom, ispiram nos Rinohornom, jedem samo voce i acidofil, samo da ovo saniram sto prije.  :Smile:  )

Onda cu ici u Feldbach, a to mi nije bas drag odabir, ali svakako bolji nego bilo sta drugo sto mi je na raspolaganju.
Klagenfurt mi i nije bio opcija za razmatranje, ne znam zasto. Mozda zato sto sam se nadala da ce ovo kod Monike proci i sto mi ona uliva najvise povjerenja.

----------


## Zelim Blizance

> Evo ja dobila preporuku za ovo
> http://www.haus-anna.at/_lccms_/_000...ANG=ger&MID=33
> 
> Sad kad zbrojiš 10-ak dana ne cini se lose. 
> Našla sam i jednu sobu koju neka ženskica iznajmljuje u sklopu svog stana za 150E tjedno. To mi se čini povoljno. 
> A stanove što sam gledala je puno


Ovaj pansion dodje skuplje nego vecina nekih hotela blize centru koje sam gledala na booking.com, za nas troje, s tim da ne bi cijelo vrijeme placali za troje.
A ta zena koja izdaje sobu u stanu, to ne znam, zavisi od osobe i sobe, ali generalno mi se takve ponude ne cine bas primamljive u ovakvim situacijama i sa nepoznatom osobom. 

Jel i ti ides roditi tamo ili samo trazis smjestaj?

----------


## bubimira

Ako si zdrava, a to znači nemaš nekih kroničnih bolesti i nekih problema u trudnoći, ako je sa bebom sve u redu onda nema razloga da te odbije. Prehlađenost nije razlog da te odbije. 
Ne brini  :Smile: 
Sutra ćeš se nakon razgovora s njom bolje osjećati, vidjet ćeš

----------


## bubimira

I ja ću roditi kod Monike. I gledam već polako cijene. 
Neznam ni sama koliko prije da odem, neznam još ni da li ćemo stariju djecu povesti a u svakom slučaju želim ići gore prije jer mi se ne vozi u trudovima. 
Ajde pls ako nađeš nešto ok napiši tu ili na pp

----------


## Zelim Blizance

Budem svakako napisala sve detalje. 
Za sad je najpovoljnije sto sam nasla, od ho(s)tela, za kratkotrajni smjestaj je neki hotel Daniel. 68.5e dodje nocenje za nas troje.

Jasno je meni da se misli na neke hronicne bolesti ili trenutne tegobe, nastale u trudnoci tipa visok tlak, secer... ali ne mogu docekati da sve to prodje i da kaze da mozemo doci. :D

Citam jutros na nekom drugom forumu, kako jedna trdunica kaze da ne da pare za porod van bolnice, jer nije nesposobna da je tamo nesto maze i paze i da to posebno placa...
Tu nemoc, podsmjeh, vristanje i muku drugih zena oko mene na porodu, kao ni depresiju, nemogucnost dojenja sa punim grudima mlijeka, traumu kao poslije prvog poroda ne bi ponovo prolazila ni za kakve novce.
Kako zene-majke mogu biti povrsne i nadmene, to je cudno jedno. Zalosno. Zato nikome u okruzenju i nismo rekli nase planove, jer su nas vec par puta okarakterisali ko cudake sto mislimo drugacije.

----------


## Mojca

Budi bez brige za Feldbach, ja sam friško od tamo... iako sam završila na carskom, oduševljena sam svima. 
Na koncu, možeš tamo na uzv i pregled, pa usput i pogledaš da li je to nešto što ti paše. 
Ako trebaš dodatni info, pliz telefon na pp, pa se čujemo, obično imam samo jednu ruku slobodnu pa mi je problem pisati više od par rečenica.  :Smile:

----------


## Zelim Blizance

> Budi bez brige za Feldbach, ja sam friško od tamo... iako sam završila na carskom, oduševljena sam svima. 
> Na koncu, možeš tamo na uzv i pregled, pa usput i pogledaš da li je to nešto što ti paše. 
> Ako trebaš dodatni info, pliz telefon na pp, pa se čujemo, obično imam samo jednu ruku slobodnu pa mi je problem pisati više od par rečenica.


@Mojca, blaaago tebi. Ja se nadam da ce mi uskoro ruka biti tako zauzeta.  :Smile:  
Ima li gdje prica?

Zvao muz danas Moniku opet, da pita ovo za UZV i da li da uradimo drugdje pregled pa joj donesemo, jer zadnji UZV nalaz je odavno, pa mu je rekla da nema potrebe jer ona "ima dvije ruke i to je sve sto joj je potrebno".

Prvo se nije javljala na tel, pa iz drugog pokusaja se javila  u frci, jer je neko na porodu trenutno.  :Smile: 
Rekla nam je da dodjemo sutra oko 1 i da mozda budemo malo cekali posto sutra ima jedan porod.
Kad je muz rekao da cemo mi veceras doci i prenociti, pitala ga je jesmo li nasli smjestaj i rekla da u blizini nje ima neki pansion, nesto je rekla "UKH", tako je muz shvatio. 
Nakon iscrpne pretrage mi je izbacilo samo dva neka smjestaja u njenoj ulici (Koppoli i Eva), ali svaki od njih je oko 30e po osobi i izgleda mi neprivlacno, tako da cemo mi ipak u ovaj Daniel Hotel, barem za veceras.

54e DR+tax 5e+ doplata za krevet za dijete 9,5e = 68.5e


I evo gdje sam ja ubola info od ranije, znam da je nesto sto zavrsava na 8:



> Prijateljica koja je baš jučer rodila u kući za porode ( :D ! ) čekala je porod u pansionu koji se nalazi u istoj ulici, možda 5 min autom udaljen, i plaćali su 28 eura po danu po osobi. 
> To ne djeluje tako strašno skupo, a prednost je što je stvarno jako blizu.
> 
> Osim ovoga, sjećam se da mi je Monika spomenula još jedan pansion jako blizu nje gdje je cijena noćenja s doručkom 40 eura po osobi. Ali i sama je naglasila da je to jaako skupo.

----------


## Mojca

Nama price, nikako da ju napisem... a zapocela sam.  :Smile:  
Ali pricat mogu, čim ona zaspi.  :Smile:

----------


## Zelim Blizance

Evo mene nazad. Bili smo za vikend kod Monike.
 Osjecala sam se tako zalosno i uskraceno zbog jezicke barijere, moj njemacki je jadan i bas minimalan, a muz ne vlada bas tim zdravstveno-trudnicko-porodjajnim terminima, iako smo vec nasli neke specificne izraze i otprintali, Monika prica brzo a i austrijski njemacki je drugaciji od Dojca. :D

Citavo vrijeme sam se osjecala cudno, tamo je sve tako mirno i tiho, kao da nema nikoga, kao da se nista ne desava, a 4 auta su bila u dvoristu kad smo dosli i kasnije smo vidjeli jednu mamu kako izlazi iz one sobe sa ogledalima na vratima.

Oko smjestaja nismo nista pametno smislili, sve sto smo gledali je preskupo.
Ovi pansioni u tom dijelu grada naplacuju po danu i po osobi, skuplje nego hoteli u centru, a svi izgledaju ocajno.

Ja sam totalno bila zablokirala kad smo dosli tamo, ne znam zasto, sve mi je bilo tako nekako nestvarno, nisam se ni snasla, iako smo bili kod nje dobra dva sata.

Pitajte sta vas zanima, ja ne znam odakle bi pisala.  :Smile:

----------


## bubimira

> Citavo vrijeme sam se osjecala cudno, tamo je sve tako mirno i tiho, kao da nema nikoga, kao da se nista ne desava, a 4 auta su bila u dvoristu kad smo dosli i kasnije smo vidjeli jednu mamu kako izlazi iz one sobe sa ogledalima na vratima.
> 
> ...sve mi je bilo tako nekako nestvarno, nisam se ni snasla, iako smo bili kod nje dobra dva sata.


ajme identično ovako sam se ja osjećala  kad sam prvi puta bila tamo. sve je bilo tako čudno, drugačije, nestvarno...
kao da sam posjetila neki paralelni svemir. točno se sjećam tog osjećaja dan danas!
kad smo mm i ja nakon razgovora s njom krenuli za zgb, šutili smo 2 sata do kuće, svako u svojim mislima i dojmovima.
a onda je s vremenom sve nekako sjelo na svoje mjesto i to je jednostavno bilo to. nezamislivo mi se vratiti u bolničko okruženje nakon toga

----------


## Zelim Blizance

Upravo. ja posle toga nisam htjela nikud ici u setnju po gradu ili bislo sta, samo sam htjela ici nazad kuci, iako sam kad sam dosla tamo prizeljkivala da nam kaze da ostanemo kod nje, tako sam se osjecala sigurno. :D
Dok smo bili tamo, sve nam je to bilo savrseno i jasno a kada smo krenuli kuci, imali smo jos milion pitanja i svako je sebi vrtio nesto u glavi, mala je spavala pozadi, na svu srecu, jer ona uvijek nesto drobi.

----------


## Zelim Blizance

Bubi, nasla sam neke linkove za kratkotrajni najam apartmana u Grazu, izmedju ostalog i ovo;
http://www.euroburo-steiermark.com/a..._rent_graz.htm

Nekako mi izgleda predobro da bi bilo istinito, ali pisala sam im sta trazim, pa cekam odgovor.  :Smile:

----------


## bubimira

Ovo su sve long term appartments nažalost. Al baš me zanima što će ti odgovoriti

----------


## Zelim Blizance

Evo mene, posle duzeg izbivanja. Naravno, oni stanovi su na duze, ali nasla sam kako se to zove na njemackom "wohnen auf zeit". Nadje se nekih stanova koje izdaju studenti, dok nisu u gradu. :D
Jos ima nesto za 20€ dnevno, ali nekako ne izgleda bas nesto http://ponyhof-graz.npage.de/zimmer_79408123.html


http://www.zimmer-suche.at
http://www.wg-gesucht.de/ ovdje imas i za Austriju ponesto od stanova i soba.

----------


## Zelim Blizance

> hagulkica prvotno napisa:
> 
> Prijateljica koja je baš jučer rodila u kući za porode ( :D ! ) čekala je porod u pansionu koji se nalazi u istoj ulici, možda 5 min autom udaljen, i plaćali su 28 eura po danu po osobi.
> To ne djeluje tako strašno skupo, a prednost je što je stvarno jako blizu.


Update: 


> Pansion za 28 eura po danu koji se spominje ranije je na samom okretistu tramvaja broj 1 pa je to najbolji nacin za ici u grad.

----------


## miral

Bok svima :Smile:  Zanima me da li je cijena još uvijek ista?

----------


## kole

Podizem temu, imali li neko novije informacije?

----------


## Abelha

I ja ću pokušati podići temu... Ima li netko ikakve svježe informacija? Je li koja od vas nedavno bila tamo?

----------


## tua

neka me netko ispravi ako zna tocno, ja mislim da je monika u penziji  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Kad je moja prijateljica u jesen 2011 rodila tamo Monica se spremala u mirovinu. Da li je ostvarila plan, ne znam.

----------


## Abelha

:Sad:  Bojala sam se da je tako, ali njena stranica još uvijek postoji... http://www.geburtshaus-felber.at/ Zato mi nije jasno.

----------


## Mojca

Nema druge nego nazvati, broj je na stranici.

----------


## Abelha

Moram zagnjaviti prijateljicu, njemački mi nije baš jača strana.

----------


## Mojca

Svakako javi što si saznala.

----------


## Abelha

E, cure... Ja sam se napokon uspjela naći s prijateljicom i nazvale smo onaj broj naveden na toj stranici i javila se - Monika!  :Dancing Fever:  Ja ne znam dal ona još uvijek radi ili je u penziji pa samo vodi sve to, nismo pitale. Uglavnom, javila se baš ona i to mi je bilo najbitnije. Baš sam bila sretna! Zamolila nas je da nazovemo u ponedjeljak (vjerojatno je u tijeku bio neki porod - moja pretpostavka) pa ću se sa svježim informacijama javiti tada. Stvarno bih voljela roditi tamo i nadam se da bude sve ok!  :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam čula da je i njena kći primalja, ali da ne želi preuzeti njen "posao"... možda se predomislila.... možda je netko drugi nastavio... mislim da se radi o kuću u kojoj Monika i živi, pa ona i dalje pomaže.
Kako god bilo, drago mi je da ti se ona javila. Sretno! Javljaj dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## Abelha

Evo, čule smo se s Monikom. Žena je tak draga i jednostavna. Već mi se u nedjelju javila porukom da je tad slobodna i da možemo pričati na engleskom pa sam ju nazvala. Uglavnom, žena baš ništa nije komplicirala. Pitala me dal mi je to prvo dijete i rekla da je najbolje na prvi pregled doći oko 30. tjedna da se vidi položaj bebe. Nazovemo prije da se dogovorimo za termin pregleda i to je to. Nije mi ni engleski baš najbolji, ali kolko sam ju shvatila, nakon poroda tata mora u Beč po neke papire.To još stignemo kasnije provjeriti.

Pitala sam za cijenu, veli:
porod + 4 dana (za mamu, tatu i bebu) = 1200 eura
porod + 5 dana (za mamu, tatu i bebu) = 1300 eura

Sljedeći dan je i moja prijateljica zvala, al evo, dan prije smo se mi sve uspjele nekak dogovoriti, prijateljica mi je samo sve potvrdila. Sve super! E, sad mi je puno lakše...  :Bouncing: 

Sad možemo u banku po kredu.  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Super.     
Sjeti me sutra na pp da ti objasnim sto trebaš os papira. Ne stignem aad

----------


## Mojca

Abelha... sjetila se ja jutros da sam nekad bila topic o tim papirima otvorila.  :Smile:  

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67967-P...bebu-ku%C4%87i

Evo, sve ti tu piše... iako, MD-u u Beču na veleposlanstvu nisu pogledali baš ništa osim izvoda iz knjige rođenih za Smjehuljicu, uvalili mu uplatnicu i poslali da plati. 
Na granici nam nitko nije ni pogledao taj putni list, jednoskratnu ispravu koju izdaje veleposlanstvo u Beču. 
Ali, svejedno, sve papire treba imati. 
Možda najbolje da nazoveš veleposlanstvo i pitaš kakva je sad procedura, možda ima promjena jer smo u EU.. iako sumnjam, granice Schengen zone se nisu mijenjale.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Abelha ili Mojca, ako znate, kakva je procedura ako porod ne napreduje kako treba?
 Ako je primjerice potreban carski?
I ako zena i dijete zavrse u bolnici, koliki su u tom slucaju troskovi?

----------


## Mojca

Monica, koliko sam ja čula, ima dogovor s bolnicom u Grazu, a koliki su troškovi ne bi znala reći, vjerovatno slični kao u LHK u Feldbachu gdje je to 550 eur (bar je bilo u 10/20111).

----------


## Abelha

Mojca, hvala ti. 

A dunja&vita :Smile: )): Ako se nešto zakomplicira, Monika ide s vama u tu obližnju bolnicu, a dan, dva nakon carskog (ili što već), možeš natrag doći k Moniki na oporavak jer (iako u puno boljem stanju nego naše bolnice) ipak je bolnica - bolnica. To sam sve već tu negdje pročitala, a našla sam i dio gdi je netko spomenuo da su u tom slučaju dobili povrat troškova od HZZO-a jer se to onda vodilo kao hitan slučaj.

I ovak je fora:
ako te porod zadesi dok si vani, a ti imaš opravdani razlog zašto si morala u inozemstvo ili se radi o nekakvom hitnom slučaju - imaš pravo na povrat troškova,
a ako planiraš porod vani onda ništa.  :Nope: 

I bitno je spomenuti da u bilo kojem slučaju, povrat troškova ne može dobiti ako rađaš kod Monike jer ona radi kao privatnica, tak nekaj. A Austrijanke ipak dobiju vraćenu polovicu troškova.

U svakom slučaju, cijene kod Monike su super jer ti u Feldbachu ispadne oko 2500 eura minimalno. Da je i ista cijena, ja bih ipak rađe k Moniki jer mi sve skupa djeluje nakak opuštenije i ljepše.

----------


## Abelha

> ...a koliki su troškovi ne bi znala reći, vjerovatno slični kao u LHK u Feldbachu gdje je to 550 eur (bar je bilo u 10/20111).


Friška informacija, cijena u Felbachu je 530 eura po danu (cijena je ista bio porod vaginalni ili carskim rezom, sve uključeno: hrana, pelene, ulošci, spavaćice, dječja robica, čajevi za dojilje itd.).

----------


## Mojca

Malo bi te ispravila... porod u punom terminu, dakle 38tt+  se ne računa kao iznenadni, jer tad se i te kako zna da možeš roditi svaki čas... i nemaš što raditi po Austriji, već treba sjediti doma i čekati trudove. Neće ti refundirati troškove. 
Da nije tako, žene bi hrlile u Feldbach.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Abelha, kad je tebi termin poroda?

Definitivno si se odlucila za Moniku?

----------


## Abelha

> Malo bi te ispravila... porod u punom terminu, dakle 38tt+  se ne računa kao iznenadni, jer tad se i te kako zna da možeš roditi svaki čas... i nemaš što raditi po Austriji, već treba sjediti doma i čekati trudove. Neće ti refundirati troškove. 
> Da nije tako, žene bi hrlile u Feldbach.


Je, slažem se s tobom, al gle što mi je dr. Miglar odgovorio kad sam ga pitala dal postoji mogućnost refundiranja troškova:

_Postovani,
troskovi poroda vracaju se samo, ako su vas „trudovi zatekli u Austriji“ . Planiran porod su vasi troskovi.
Pozdrav
R.Miglar
_
Nigdje nije naveo da se to odnosi do 38. tjedna. I nisam nigdje spomenula da će ti samo tako refundirati troškove. Mislila sam na situacije kad recimo moraš u Austriju poslovno (ima žena koje rade skoro i do kraja trudnoće), zbog studija ili sl. Čitala sam o Europskoj kartici zdravstvenog osiguranja i ima baš jedan takav primjer:

_Primjer 
Raspitajte se o pravilima socijalne sigurnosti u državi koju posjećujete

Anna ima pokriće državnog zdravstvenog osiguranja u državi članici A i provodi nekoliko mjeseci u državi članici B kako bi završila studij. Sa sobom je ponijela europsku karticu zdravstvenog osiguranja koju joj je izdala država A. Trudna je i rodit će za vrijeme boravka u državi B. Trudnoća i porod smatraju se hitnom medicinskom skrbi, pa će Anna po predočenju svoje europske kartice zdravstvenog osiguranja i osobne iskaznice dobiti potrebnu medicinsku pomoć u državi B.

Anna će primiti medicinsku pomoć u državi B kao da je i osigurana u toj državi. To znači da ako je liječenje besplatno za ljude koji su tamo osigurani, besplatno je i za Annu. Ako ljudi prvo plate i potom zatraže nadoknadu, Anna će morati platiti iste naknade kao i lokalno osigurano stanovništvo i nakon toga zatražiti nadoknadu. Trebala bi zatražiti nadoknadu u državi B, od koje će je dobiti prema istoj tarifi kao i ljudi koji su tamo osigurani (država B tada će surađivati s nadležnim tijelom za zdravstveno osiguranje u državi A, u kojoj je Anna osigurana, kako bi dobili natrag svoj novac).

Ako je jedini razlog Anninog boravka u državi B bio taj da tamo rodi, europska kartica zdravstvenog osiguranja mogla bi biti odbijena: prije odlaska u državu B ona bi se trebala pripremiti za potrebe rođenja djeteta u inozemstvu . Na taj način može unaprijed znati koje će troškove morati snositi._

A pod hitni slučaj mislila sam na situacije ako nešto pođe po zlu, primjerice pobačaj ili preuranjeni trudovi i sl. Tada svakako imaš pravo na besplatnu zdravstvenu zaštitu (ako posjeduješ Europsku karticu zdravstvenog osiguranja). Bez Europske kartice zdravstvenog osiguranja situacija je sljedeća:

_Ako nemate europsku karticu zdravstvenog osiguranja ili je ne možete koristiti (na primjer, u privatnoj bolnici koja nije obuhvaćena sustavom EKZO), od vas se može zatražiti da prvo podmirite troškove, a nadoknadu zatražite po povratku. To vrijedi i za javne i za privatne pružatelje usluga zdravstvene skrbi. Međutim, uvjeti su različiti: 
 - Biti će nadoknađeni troškovi samo one medicinske pomoći na koju imate pravo i u svojoj državi.
 - Primit ćete nadoknadu do iznosa troška liječenja u vašoj matičnoj državi – što može biti manje nego što ste platili za liječenje._

----------


## Abelha

> Abelha, kad je tebi termin poroda?
> 
> Definitivno si se odlucila za Moniku?



Sredinom 6-og mjeseca. Vidim, ti si sredinom 8.-og.

Pa ako bude sve ok, definitivno idem k Moniki. Ne znam što bi se trebalo desiti da ne odem. Kredit budem valjda uspjela dobiti. AKo ne, posudić ću lovu negdje. Već bum nekak vrnula.  :Wink:  Do nedavno sam još razmišljala i o Varaždinu - puno je lijepih priča s poroda iz Varaždina, ali sam se nakon Rodine radionice u Čakovcu definitivno odlučila da odustajem od Varaždina. 

Naime, radi se o sljedećem... Voditeljica radionice, Lidija, je baš bila spomenula kako se u Varaždinu dešavaju nekakve promjene, tj. da dosta pritišću sestru Eriku i dr. Jukića (koji se jako zalažu za prirodan porod) pa se više ni oni ne usude toliko truditi oko prirodnih poroda. Također je jedna žena rekla kako ima svježu informaciju vezanu uz Čakovec - žena može roditi u ležećem položaju ili na stolčiću, nikakvi ostali položaji nisu mogući. A ako naletiš na lošu ekipu, onda otpada i stolčić. Šanse su ti 50:50.

Eto... pa mi se ne da više razbijati glavu kud ću i kako ću, kakva će me ekipa zadesiti ili pak kad krenu trudovi da budem doma "do zadnjega" jer prva mi je trudnoća, nisam baš sigurna dal budem mogla procijeniti što je to "do zadnjega". I još je jedan razlog... Glupa politika naših bolnica koja veli da tata (a ni ostali, ali to nije bitno) ne može u posjetu u sobu k mami i bebi, iako je na samom porodu bio i iako su mnoge sobe u Varaždinu jednokrevetne. Ne kužim to i nikad ne budem. Pa ne uvodiš si cijelu hordu ljudi unutra, nego tatu svoje bebice koji jadan onda ne može primiti ni poljubiti svoje dijete možda 5 dana ili duže. Grozno i totalno nehumano. I kad najviše trebaš nekoga pored sebe, nemaš ga. Eto, a kod Monike tog problema nema.

----------


## Mojca

Abelha, Miglar nije kompetentan da daje info o tome što će ti HR refundirati... da se samo tako refundira, puno žena bi rađalo kod njega, potraži stare postove na tu temu... znam da ih ima. Ne stignem sad tražiti. 

A Ana iz primjera je u državi B na dovršetku studija, a ne u prolazu... nije otišla u shopping u Graz, pa ju uhvatili trudovi. 

O tome da žene rade do zadnjeg dana i moguće putuju službeno u inozemstvo... najranije 45 dana, a najkasnije 28 dana prije termina moraš otvoriti porodiljni dopust. Dakle, niš i od te varijante. 

Žao mi je, ali tako je. I ja sam se pitala kako bi mogla uštedjeti novce.  :Smile:  

p.s. 
Na topicu klub 39+ na potpomognutoj smo neki dan razgovarale o rodilištu u Izoli, baci oko.

----------


## Mojca

> Naime, radi se o sljedećem... Voditeljica radionice, Lidija, je baš bila spomenula kako se u Varaždinu dešavaju nekakve promjene, tj. da dosta pritišću sestru Eriku i dr. Jukića (koji se jako zalažu za prirodan porod) pa se više ni oni ne usude toliko truditi oko prirodnih poroda.


Tu priču sam i ja čula pred dvije i pol godine...

----------


## Abelha

I htjela sam još spomenuti kako ni jedna moja prijateljica nema lijepo iskustvo iz naše bolnice, a sve su rodile unazad godinu ili dvije. Bilo je i dripa i epiziotomije, nalijeganja na trbuh, dolantina (za koji je svaka od njih rekla kako im je samo bilo slabo, a bolovi nisu popustili), bezobraznog osoblja i sl. pa mi nije jasno od kud sve one lijepe priče odavde iz Varaždina. Imam osjećaj da se više trude kad čuju da im dolazi rodilja iz Zagreba ili nekog drugog mjesta pa se onda žele dokazati il nešto.

Zato ne želim riskirati ovdje, već želim kod Monike jer smatram da će ona učiniti sve da porod prođe prirodno makar joj i ne spomenula svoje želje i to da ne želim drip, epi, nalijeganje na trbuh i sl. jer ona jednostavno tako radi. A velim, Lidija s radionice mi je samo potvrdila neke stvari pa sam sad sigurna da postupam ispravno.

----------


## Mojca

Monika će sigurno dati sve od sebe da ostvariš prirodni porod. Ne brini, dobar je izbor, jedino bolje od toga je PKK a zapravo i kod monike dobiš porod kod kuće, ali ne svoje kuće.  :Smile:  
Da ja nisam imala maternicu punu mioma isto bi se odlučila za nju.. no zbog mioma sam ipak izabrala bolnicu u Feldbachu.

----------


## Abelha

> Abelha, Miglar nije kompetentan da daje info o tome što će ti HR refundirati... da se samo tako refundira, puno žena bi rađalo kod njega, potraži stare postove na tu temu... znam da ih ima. Ne stignem sad tražiti. 
> 
> A Ana iz primjera je u državi B na dovršetku studija, a ne u prolazu... nije otišla u shopping u Graz, pa ju uhvatili trudovi. 
> 
> O tome da žene rade do zadnjeg dana i moguće putuju službeno u inozemstvo... najranije 45 dana, a najkasnije 28 dana prije termina moraš otvoriti porodiljni dopust. Dakle, niš i od te varijante. 
> 
> Žao mi je, ali tako je. I ja sam se pitala kako bi mogla uštedjeti novce.  
> 
> p.s. 
> Na topicu klub 39+ na potpomognutoj smo neki dan razgovarale o rodilištu u Izoli, baci oko.


Znam, jasno mi je. Nisam ni rekla da je samo tak dobiti pare natrag. Svi bi mi tak, al nič od toga.  :Grin:  ALi ako se radi o prijevremenom porodu, znači radiš još uvijek, pa onda valjda imaš nekakvo pravo na povrat troškova. No, u svakom slučaju, ja ne namjeravam roditi prije pa mislim da je cijena kod Monike sasvim ok s obzirom da je u Feldbachu skoro duplo veća. 

Idem sad vidjeti ovo o Izoli.

----------


## Mojca

Da, ako se radi o prijevremenom porodu, onda je to nešto drugo. 

Evo malo o Izoli: 
http://www.sb-izola.si/index.php?page=static&item=33

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Ja sam rodila u Vz i moja prica je jedna od onih lijepih. Ali s obzirom na trenutnu situaciju, razmatram i druga rodilista. Ova opcija s Monikom mi je izrazito privlacna, ali logistički mi se cini jako zahtjevna.
Abelha, posto si ti odluku vec donijela, molim te da me izvijestavas o svim aktualnostima vezanim uz Moniku.  :Smile: 
(Btw. dr. Jukic odavno ne radi u Vz rodilistu)

----------


## Abelha

> Ja sam rodila u Vz i moja prica je jedna od onih lijepih. Ali s obzirom na trenutnu situaciju, razmatram i druga rodilista. Ova opcija s Monikom mi je izrazito privlacna, ali logistički mi se cini jako zahtjevna.
> Abelha, posto si ti odluku vec donijela, molim te da me izvijestavas o svim aktualnostima vezanim uz Moniku. 
> (Btw. dr. Jukic odavno ne radi u Vz rodilistu)


Baš mi je drago što ti je u Vž bilo ok, al evo, ja ne bih riskirala. Logistiku ćemo već nekako riješiti. Za Jukića nisam znala, ja sam Lidiju zapravo pitala samo za sestru Eriku, a sad kad sam pisala sam nekak automatski pridodala i Jukića jer sam znala da je i on istih razmišljanja. Moja greška.

Nemaš brige, ako još nešto saznam vezano uz Moniku, javit ću ti.

----------


## Ginger

> Ja sam rodila u Vz i moja prica je jedna od onih lijepih. Ali s obzirom na trenutnu situaciju, razmatram i druga rodilista. Ova opcija s Monikom mi je izrazito privlacna, ali logistički mi se cini jako zahtjevna.
> Abelha, posto si ti odluku vec donijela, molim te da me izvijestavas o svim aktualnostima vezanim uz Moniku. 
> (Btw. dr. Jukic odavno ne radi u Vz rodilistu)


Draga, ja sam nedavno rodila u vz i imala sam super porod
Ali samo spletom dobrih okolnosti, ono, imala sam srece
Vrlo vjerojatno neces dobiti ono sto si dobila na proslom porodu, i zato svakako razmotri jos koju opciju
U Varazdinu su se stvari vratile sto godina unatrag  :Sad:  i mislim da je sestra Erika vrlo usamljena tamo  :Sad:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Ali gdje u Hrvatskoj da odem a da mi porod ne ovisi o sreci?
Jel takvo rodiliste postoji? Koji mi je izbor osim Varaždina, ako se ne odlucim za Moniku?

----------


## marta

Odi u Knin.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Odi u Knin.


Iz Zagreba?
I tamo mogu 100% biti sigurna da necu dobiti cijeli paket bespotrebnih intervencija? Imat cu mir, tisinu i postovanje?

----------


## sirius

Tako se prica . Tamo na ulazu dobijes plan poroda za ispuniti.

----------


## sirius

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/81370-l...highlight=Knin

----------


## Ginger

> Tako se prica . Tamo na ulazu dobijes plan poroda za ispuniti.


 :Shock: 
 :Naklon:

----------


## Abelha

Definitivno potvrđujem ovo za Knin. Tako sam čula i na radionici. Šefica u Kninu je navodno bila potjerana iz Šibenskog rodilišta jer je jako bila za prirodne porode. Pošto je sad ona glavna u Kninu, pretpostavljam da si oko sebe stvara i krug istomišljenika, tj. sama bira koga će zaposliti, ne?

Šteta jedino što nemaju kadu.

----------


## zuboa2

Ima koja mama da zeli svoje iskustvo podijelit pred kameram ? :Smile: Nije vazno kada je porod bio ....

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Zuboa što ti točno treba? Javi mi se na pp možda ti mogu pomoć nekog naći.

----------


## enigmas

Pozdrav cure,

Nova sam i sva zbunjena, ne znam od kuda bi prvo krenula sa svom tom trudnoćom ali koliko vidim svi hvale Moniku pa sam i ja dobila zelju tamo otici na porod.
Da li mi mozete dati kontakt od Monike i da li tko zna kako se danas krece cijena poroda kod nje? Jer ove cijene koje su tu spominjane su od prije 10 godina.
Nisam sigurna ni koja je njezina web stranica, da li je to ona koja se zove Cornelia? Web stranica je na njemačkom pa nista ne razumijem

----------


## jelena.O

A koliko si sigurna da ćeš moći bez problema u Austriji roditi,danas nije to ista priča ko prije

----------

